# The girls whoring thread



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

I thought id start this thread for us 'bored' ones at work. Guys can whore around here too.  Instead of messin with the journals all the time. Will see how it goes. Tonight sucks. I am so friggin bored at work. AND IM CRAVING JUNK LIKE A MADMAN!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah Jillieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.      
Noooooooooooo junk food!!!  It is poison!!!  It will migrate to the butt


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

I want easter chocolate. Its friggin everywhere. And reeses pieces. And choc cake. And gummie rabbits. The list could go on 4ever!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

no!!!  do you have any crystal light there?   anything sugar free with flavor??  lettuce???  anything but the choc or bread


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA this is funny!! Just wanted to be the first dude in here .!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Fuck all. Oats. Dry ones and no more carbies for Jilly today. (im at work) I think Ill make tea and splenda!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Jodi and AJ-and who ever else. I bought Steve dextrose. Post workout 63g of dextrose and a whey shake? Can he add anything else to it? Today was the first day post workout hes had a shake with water and no oj, milk or naners. He was like "this is soooooo friggin gross!" I was like welcome to my world!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

haha make sure he mixes it with 2L of water. YES TWO LITERS!!!!!!!!  

I love this thread Idea. I get SOOOOOOOO much  in my journal, as does eveyrone else. hehe ah well. love eveyrone!  

Jill Im mad that you didnt get my email!!!!!!!!!! that card was cute!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Really 2L of water AJ? Can he mix anything else, he was almost crying about how gross water and whey tastes!!

Spam is everywhere eh? I always eat  spam. Just joking. That stuff is like ass. I am oh so bored drinking my tea!

Can you resend the email?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Can I have Oreos?


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

You can eat the middle out of a whole row. I heard there are no calories in the middle of the oreos. Go hard!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

NO JODIE!!!!!!!!  
send them to me!!  

haha NO nothing else JIllybean!!  tell him to chug it back!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Man you know the three of us could polish of that small bag of Oreos in 20 mins if that.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

umm sorry but I am greedy! gimme the whole bag and Ill have em gone under 20mins flat! 
haha can I have some peanut butter on those!


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

Jill- you know you'r chocolate egg whites are better tasting than the easter chcolate eggs


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

YUCK those things were SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Jilly Jill I just had your reese eggies..YUM-MY!!!! 

So now you are doing dextrose PWO? Can you eat that with oats?


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

PB eggies rock!!! You tried them sara?

Jstar the dextrose is for Steve. None for me.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jill- you know you'r chocolate egg whites are better tasting than the easter chcolate eggs


I dont agree.  Easter choc is better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

hahaha, this is great!

I am so glad I went to the gym instead of 7-11 for chocolate lol


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha, this is great!
> 
> I am so glad I went to the gym instead of 7-11 for chocolate lol


 

Jill- I tried the choc eggies without the PB.. I'm not allowing myself to have any nuts anymore.. not till I get my waist size down


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I am eating nuts now  

Peanut butter I can control..nuts in a jar is my problem!


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't control either one.. so it's better to stop eating them period


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2004)

I am sitting here looking at a jar of peanut butter and I want to eat the whole thing.  Arrghh!  I love PB.
I think I figured out why I LOST weight on vacation, there was no NUTS or PB!!    

I want to go back to Mexico, it was so great.  NO work, no stress, no bills, no worries.  I am thinking of becoming a permanent beach bum!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

can I come with you?!?!?!?! we could sell water on the beaches!?  

awwww that Avi is SOOOOOOOOO cute Cyndi!!  is that from your trip?

 I am just as addicted to the PB. I dream about it. it calls my name. it says "Jennnnnnnnnn PLEASE eat me"


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

I am addicted to nat pb too girlies. It calls my name ALL day long.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

see....even MORE PB talk.  hehe


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Can I switch the topic? You guys are killing me with all the PB talk 

I can't stand my hair!!! It is so freaking oily, even though I wash it with clarifying shampoo ONLY.  Any remedies that will fix this problem?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Might be time to switch shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry I cant help ya-mine is nat curly, dry as hell, afro almost! Never had that prob jstar.


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

I rotate a few different shampoos and I can't even use conditioner except Infusium 23.

Jilly- I have the same problem when it's humid out 


What if I rubbed oats in my scalp would they absorb all the moisture


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey you two....................I too have naturally curly hair.  


There's an Oats shampoo out...try it


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Id rather eat oaties! Theyd get tangled up in my afro!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

My boss just brought me this big peice of chocolate back from some meeting. Fu** I wanna eat it with my coffee right now, it would be so yummy. ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe you could rub PB in your hair!  BACK TO PEANUT BUTTER!!

  

And Jen YES come with me!  We can sell bottled water!   

Thanks about my AVI!!
That pic is from a party we went to a month or so ago.  My sweetie looks cute ALWAYS.   

He is trying to look tough in the pic....  BUT I know he's a big mush inside.  We always take the goofiest pics, I always have a big dumb grin on my face and he is scowling.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

You can always make a mixture for your self......when my hair gets like that (I have nat curly and really thick hair too)  I make a mix of lemon juice and a raw egg about once every two months.  Then sometimes if there is no lemon in the house, I use a beer.....ALWAYS PLENTY OF THAT AT THE FG HOUSEHOLD......I rarely drink anymore though, hubby does!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> My boss just brought me this big peice of chocolate back from some meeting. Fu** I wanna eat it with my coffee right now, it would be so yummy. ahhhhhhhhh


Arggh I HATE THAT!!!  SOemone brought in Dunkin Donuts today!!  I am PMS ing and want chocolate SOOOO bad!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Great idea to start this thread!!!  I've been thinking we needed something like this.  Makes keeping in touch with ALL you fine ladies much easier


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh... and I'll be happy to eat all the junk for you guys so you won't be tempted   Just send it my way!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey you two....................I too have naturally curly hair.
> 
> 
> There's an Oats shampoo out...try it




Be careful with this shampoo Jill you might want to eat it. 

Hi there stopping by to say


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmmm Fitgirl were you talking to me or curly Jill. My hair is wavy, think and oily :yuck:...beer on my head, hmm...yeah so I can leave my boyfriends apartment smelling like beer and ciggys Maybe I will try the egg and lemon thing!

I hate it when my co-workers offer me food too. I never take it. Or else I do take it and stuff it in my bag & throw away later!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

OR MAYO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's a good idea Jstar.....I might try that next time someone offers me bad food!!!!

I was talking to Jill, but it works for curly, thick hair, you should try it.   That would really suck about leaving smelling like beer and shampoo -- but honestly, once you rinse it out, it really doesn't leave your hair smelling like beer, unless you're using something stout - like Guinness or something!!!  

OOOOOOOO, it is 11:20 and time to eat  ----- YEAH      

Uhhh, I just got a little too excited about food didn't I?


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

My granny put mayo in my hair once when I was young.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

hi ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!

the weather is SOOO beautiful out!!! 

Should I get a mystic tan or not?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Sometimes if i dont have time to wash my hair i put some baby powder in it to soak up the oil and brush it out, but im a blonde so its not too too obvious


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Is a mystic tan a spray on tan?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

You could always shave your head bald.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

yes Jill it is.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah, i dont wanna be white as a ghost when i go to florida, but i hardly have enough time to build a base tan in a tanning booth..


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

How much fat is in 1oz chicken breast?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Jillian come here and lets go shopping lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

And tanning! A friend of mine got a spray on tan and she was sooooooo dark! It looked pretty real-I thought she looked good. Id consider doing it, but I heard here it is real expensive.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Your counting fat in 1 oz??  why?  There isn't enough in that to count.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Your counting fat in 1 oz??  why?  There isn't enough in that to count.


Thats what I figured too. just curious. Someone mentioned on this board that they count the fat in chix.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Greeky - You going to Florida for Spring Break???


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

yes I am butterfly, I am sooo excited!!!

I'll be stayin at Coconut Grove (Miami)

I really need a tan just worried about ruining my light colored clothes and about it streaking in pool or ocean water


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Miami is great for partying!!!  When you going?

I wouldn't think it would come off on your clothes but I don't know about the pool/ocean water... you could ask the tanning peeps before you do it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Should I get a mystic tan or not?




Be Careful, I've heard good and bad stories.  A girl I saw yesterday had it done and it looked awesome, but another girl that had it done liked it at first, but then it didn't fade evenly so she was kind of splotchy.

If you start tanning now, and buy some Mary Kay self tanner- you should be fine.  Use a tanning lotion with bronzer in it like Smoke, Hempz, Amaretto, or Ambrosia too.  

Have fun   Party hard


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

March 13th-18th   

thats why I cant decide ncgirl, it may or may not look good on me..
mary kay tanner is good? does it streak or come off? I dont know any mary kay representatives anyway..

the reason I dont wanna start tanning yet is I am getting waxed on Friday, plus I know ur not supposed to go tanning for at least a few days afterwards...

Im scared, Im getting full leg + brazilian


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You could always shave your head bald.



That might affect my contest placing. LOL


Greek - I used the spray on tan for my contest as a base and it works great! The one I went to you are dry when you leave but it can wear on clothes but not too bad at all. The color will get darker after the first 24 hours and it lasts about a week. I am getting one on my birthday!!! Can't wait. I paid $50 for 3 visits andI have 1 visit left. Most around here are $20-22 for a single visit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I think I will probably do it the day before I leave or something like that, since the general consensus seems to be it looks good at least for the first few days lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

K-I just had chix and salad for lunch, and IM SO FRIGGIN SICK OF IT! Anyone else? I almost barfed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

a coupon came in the mail 2 mystic tans for $45 expensive..sheesh.. what if it doesnt look good? ugh!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Jillie...would you like my ground turkey instead?


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey all, hope you don't mind if I jump in here....

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/LVStandingHipExtension.html

Anyone do this specifically?  Pros/Cons?  Tips for proper form?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've never tried them.   Seen other people using them.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jillie...would you like my ground turkey instead?


chicken, turkey all the same. No thanks.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

J-star-we spend that on food + we have a larger than that mortgage! Things are expensive these days. Lets whore her e and leave AJ's journal.


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

That's crazy Jill and you know they never put the healthy stuff on sale 

Greek---try to get one the day before. I think you will like it. Quick and easy and no tan lines 

CourtQueen: I have that machine at my gym and I've only used it a couple times so I can't give you any tips on form...I didn't really care for it for targeting my thighs...I think DB Lunges on a step are much more effective!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

jstar, i think im gonna try a bottle tan..more time for fixing it if it looks bad, and less expensive.. any recommendations or warnings lol


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

I just posted in your journal Greek. I will be back later ---going to the gym now.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Greekie...could you tan daily at a taaning place?   I can go a week and get really dark!  Just work up in time and don't do the fulltime all at once.  You'll toast the buns if you do too much too soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh...and did you know that if your nips get sunburnt that they peel!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

WOW !!!!!!!!!  The girls whoring thread is much more interesting than the guys !


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey boys-I like the crosstrainer when It comes to cardio.

Gary...NO popcorn on the list. Havent eaten it....yet As long as I stay out of the kitchen I wont make it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Jill- how'd you make out with the popcorn?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Popcorn??  where??  is it kettle corn?


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

No pocorn!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

meanie


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hey all, hope you don't mind if I jump in here....
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/LVStandingHipExtension.html
> ...



They have this at my neighborhood gym- I probably do it once a week-  My friend does it 2-3 times a week and she likes it a lot. You can change your form up a lot-but its hard to explain on here.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

I like this thread~ thanks for starting it Jill!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> jstar, i think im gonna try a bottle tan..more time for fixing it if it looks bad, and less expensive.. any recommendations or warnings lol



Hey greeky--Oh I'm the EXPERT I swear in tanning--LoL.

Okay bottled tan - get Clinique Self tanning BRONZER (make sure you get the bronzing one-- u can see how it looks as you put it on) I'm using this tonight b/c I have a wedding to go to this weekend. I love this stuff. A bottle last me like a year (because I use it maybe once a month- IF That!)
Great stuff--Cost about $15

Or I have done the mystic tan and the Instant tan about 6 times.
I pay $15 at Darque Tan.
But have paid 20 bucks for it.

I like it- It smells funky to me- and you smell like that for 2 days I swear! LoL
One time I did it and my legs were So streaky- I was pissed---

SO now I only use my self tanning lotion by Clinique ( I have tried over 10-15 different kinds)

I like tanning in a tanning bed, just don't have time ( I worked at one in college) And I'm getting more scared lately of looking old when I'm older -looking all wrinkly- SO I try not to tan to much- but I know I will this summer.

Hope this helps


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Stacey, beautiful 

Yep the Clinique Tanner I have is the same..the one you can actually see when you have it on. I also got the little bottle for your face, you can see the color as it goes on. Why in the world do they make one for your face that goes on clear...you'd end up with streaks all over your face....hmmm, no thanks!!! 

I can't use the tanning beds, no that I ever tried. I just have pale skin and some moles on my back...gotta watch out for melanoma


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

I have moles and pale skin.. but I am tempted to go to the bed because I am afraid of the sunless tanner coming off in the pool or ocean.. plus I can build a little bit of a base tan which will protect me from the sun a bit when i go down to miami..

this is ridiculous yet I cant decide


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

I actually went tanning 3 times for 6 minutes each time before I went away.  I wanted a little base, so I wouldn't burn.  I got the slightest bit of color.

I actually like Bobbi Brown self tanner.  I NEVER tan my face EVER, so I use this self tanner on my face, so I don't look ridiculous with a white face and a brown bod!   I have used Clinique too and it is good, but I prefer Bobbi Brown!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

When i go tanning, my whole body gets nice and tan except my legs. How screwed up is that?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Rock!!  How r u Hun????


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm doing great Saph, how are you? I dropped out of nursing school last week so I'm a bit dizzy right now


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> When i go tanning, my whole body gets nice and tan except my legs. How screwed up is that?


Do you shave first?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Stacey, beautiful
> 
> Yep the Clinique Tanner I have is the same..the one you can actually see when you have it on. I also got the little bottle for your face, you can see the color as it goes on. Why in the world do they make one for your face that goes on clear...you'd end up with streaks all over your face....hmmm, no thanks!!!
> ...



Hey girl!! 

thats cool you have the same as I have! I really like it!

Greeky-- I will see if there is a 1-800 number on the bottle to call and ask them if it comes off in the pool/ocean!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Do you shave first?


Yep, I'm shaved but they are still white. I've been using the stand-up booths, maybe I need to try the lay down ones.


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

Tanning booths are still just as dangerous as the sun. It sucks. I am always tempted to tan in them but never have. 

Greeky, at the spray tan place I went to honestly the tanning stuff comes off a little in the shower but that's just the very top layer. It will stay on for 5-7 days after. 

I have also tried Tan Perfect which allows you to get really dark. They had an infomercial a while back ---here is a link:
http://www.tvproducts2000.net/item150.htm
It works awesome too.  You can get it at Brooks or CVS.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep- Totally agree with JStar with the spray tan & the sun does suck!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

I would never use the tanning beds. One of my friends sisters used it last summer and got an infection on her back...other people sweat who use it before you and then you are lying on their sweat in high temperatures...think about it


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats GROSS! I always clean my own bed. And I know what they are suppose to clean them with since I worked at one, and have researched opening up my own tanning place!


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

Do you still work there Stacey?

Yeah that was GROSS. Totally turned me off ever wanting to go to one!


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm so pissed....
I had a guy call me stocky last night!!!  

I would have so liked a volleyball right then and there that I could have smashed in his face.

Who the hell calls a women stalky....and this was after I said that I realized I wasn't petite.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

YUCK.....my gym gives us a cleaning solution and I always clean it before AND after I use it......there's no way, I laying on it after someone and NOT clean it first.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay, I didn't want to post this in EVERYONE'S journal, so I thought it was best suited here.

When will all of you do your next weigh in, measurements and post new pics??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm doing mine tomorrow!  But maybe not pics, that'll be Saturday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

I do mine tomorrow too!!!!!   I'm a little excited and scared ALL AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Nope JSTAR- I worked there for 4 years ago!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'll try for pics this weekend.  Weight and bodyfat will be done Wednesday morning.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

did someone say pics??  we love pics! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

nekkid men pics???


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

I dont know who nekkid is but if hes buff sure!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

hehehehe... buff guys are so yummy


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

nekkid could be any man....ya know...naked.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

Absolutely!!!!   Nekkid is good....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Fittttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

lol you girls are funny

i just wanted to know why you put this whoring thread in here and not in open forum?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

You would have to ask Jillie...she did it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

bc we all prefer to hang out in the journals forum anyway, but we are wasting a lot of journal space w/ whoring 

we also dont post whore for post counts and whore status like SOME people..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

^ lol what are you trying to say 

hehe gimme a break that was one time...or 2 times with traps
but we are never on together anymore

but he just got on, but i gtg


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey girls! just want to share something with you tonight. As I was eating my last meal cottage cheese and cabbage, my sister was eating 2 slices of pizza and a huge plate of pasta! I mean it was like 3-4 servings.. she doesn't gain weight.. I mean she is not in a bad shape and she doesn't workout


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

mmm...pizza and pasta!  :::no bad food thoughts....no bad food thoughts::::::


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

I never enjoyed eating pasta or pizza at all.. only spigatti


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

I had pizza today! Now my tummy hurts.. I hate people who can eat whatever they want and not gain weight....


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

They have a little worm in their tummy that eats all the food they consume


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

Holy Moly Pizza AND Pasta!!  She is DAMN lucky!!  No such luck HERE!!    

AND  to the nekked pics of HOT BUFF MEN!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Who has the pics????


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

LoL i dunno but somebody send them to me

w/ the crotch part censored.. my virgin eyes


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 5, 2004)

eeeewwww, who has the pics??
I wanna see, pleeeaaaasssseeeeee


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for that explanation AJ! Im just wondering, your like FULL of great info, its crazy! Where do you get all your info from?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks for that explanation AJ! Im just wondering, your like FULL of great info, its crazy! Where do you get all your info from?




all the cotton candy stuffed in my head!  
lol 
jk, just from years(well 4 years.. lol) of doing research, etc. I like to stay educated on things. 
and your always more than welcome, I was worried I sounded like some broken record lol


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2004)

@AJ

There is a *slight* possibility I maybe competing in 12 weeks I gotta figure out some stuff first.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

I WANT CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and i'm not even pmsing..what gives?


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

I ate enough yesterday for the both of us!  (I didnt purge, ya for me.)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

Im so proud of u sweetheart!!!

i usually dont get fixated on chocolate unless im pmsing.. UGH
i wanna go buy some lol!!! maybe ill get a protein bar and call it a day


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Greeky

Im having pb/eggies/coco when i get home!
What do the eggies taste like with just cinnamon and splenda? I might even have that tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

taste like cinn and splenda.. i prefer choc eggies..

I might make that, thats a good idea.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

those eggies are sick. the toilet gators must have loved them though!  

Star- you laughing at my chickie!  
OHH and what was that.. might be competing eh!!  when and where. ?


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

I dont know how you didnt like the choc eggies AJ, maybe you should try em again. You always like weird stuff. Maybe try adding  some olives  

AJ-how do you make coco, to drink??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

olives and chocolate?  I dont think so!!  I aint that weirdo mondo! 

hot cocoa-Jens wacked version = tbls or so of cocoa powder, 1 tbls half/half, water. put in microwave for about 2 mins or until desired temperature. and then add a 1.5-2packs splenda(depends on the size of your mug and how much cocoa you used). 
voila, masterpeice and very yummy..  ........well to me anyways!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

How do you think it would taste without the 1/2 n 1/2?


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

you guys use splenda.. is it safe?


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

I always use splenda-or stevia. Apparently they are safer than aspertame. Dont ask me why though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 5, 2004)

hiya gurlies 

I just ate some pizza(not by choice)
now i feel horrible
bad cramps and im about to hurl...
have a nice day


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

You mean someone actually held a gun to your head till you ate the pizza??? 
I had pizza BY choice last night. Ate way too much, and had a gut ache for most of the night too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 5, 2004)

LOL not exactly jill
but i just ate a banana and drank a ton of milk
i was gonna go workout and have a whey protein "shake"
afterwards

but my mom came in and was like i ordered pizza, you have to go get it in a minute...

Dang i can freaking feel my arteries clogging with that oily and greasy shit...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

you sound like a girl myCat! haha 
what kinda did you have? I LOVE haiwian! 

Jill - Ive made it without the 1/2 1/2 A LOT. still taste darn good to me! the cream just makes it creamier!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Do you work this weekend AJ?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

you bethca booty I do! tomarrow morning as always!  
its cleaning day! get to clean the shelves first thing in the morn! yay! 
do you?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 5, 2004)

pepperoni and hamburger...oooh it hurts 



> myCAt you sound like a girl


oh yea, well your a soundin like a girl...yeah so there uh huh!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

All weekend


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm off this weekend....then three weekends of working in a row.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2004)

Aww, I need to be here to whore with all of you girls!! 

I haven't visited any of your journals much, so here it goes:

* Hey girls!! I miss you all  You are all so supportive and wonderful and I wish I could meet you all someday!!  *
We really should think of a way to meet sometime, it would be great! Justin and I might have to go on a little IM tour if I'm able to move to Virginia next school year 

Have a great weekend  This is my last weekend before I see Justin


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

"You can do it! you can do it alll night looong!"


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2004)

hey girlies!

has anyone ever heard of Virtual bodybuilder? http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com

this looks cool!

.....Yeah I MIGHT be competing in Miami
 in the Bikini Universe comp. It depends if I am ready, if I have the $$$ but I am getting my fat  in gear now!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, I need to be here to whore with all of you girls!!
> 
> I haven't visited any of your journals much, so here it goes:
> ...




Hi Jennypoo! (lol)  
how have you been girlie!? getting excited for Justins visit! gosh its soon eh! 
that would he sooo cool if we could al meet someday, it'd rock!!  everyone is so awesome! 

hope you have a great weekend too chickie!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> hey girlies!
> 
> has anyone ever heard of Virtual bodybuilder? http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com
> ...



I havent been to that site yet. but Ive heard of it. lol 

yahooo!! :bounce: that sounds cool girlie! and I know you can do it! 

Im stuck here at work. blah. had to come in real early today to clean. it was busy, now dead !


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Im at work to ladies! Its kinda busy.. I just ate alfafa sprouts, yummy!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

what are those? bean sprouts? 

ughhh it has been sooo dead!!!! 
and its downpouring out!!!!!!!  glad i remembered my umbrella!


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Alfafas-in those little boxes, for like 1.50. They are ment to be put in sandwiches-I just ate it with my turkey breast and mustard!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

hmmmm I dont know if we are thinking of the same thing. I dont think we can buy ours in boxes, they are loose veggies. kinda off white color? crunchy. ... 

its raining SOOOOOOOOOOO hard  Im dreading leaving later. 2hrs and 7mins left!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

What does everyone listen to while doing cardio?  I need to download some new stuff on my mp3


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.produceoasis.com/Items_folder/Vegetables/Alfalfa.html


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

I listen to the radio.


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2004)

Can you still download music for free? I'd love to get an MP3.....mostly I listen to tapes, disco, mixed tapes or the radio.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

I use IMesh jstar......and I know if you're really worried about it that you can get Napster for like .99 per pop.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Can you still download music for free? I'd love to get an MP3.....mostly I listen to tapes, disco, mixed tapes or the radio.



i do it all the time

its not "legal" tho
but me and everyone else i know still do it

try WinMX
or kazaa

kazaa is annoying know tho
and it puts ads on ur comp so itll be slower

go with winmx for music


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks guys! I will look into getting an MP3 player. No one sells cassettes anymore and the cd-walkman is too big and won't fit on the cardio machines


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

post girls
this is your thread afterall


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey!! I just found this thread - I feel so behind the times    Hopefullly I will have time to catch up on everyone's journal and gets some good motivation. You girls are the best!

jstar, I listen to the gym music. I hate having anything on my head so any type of headphones drives me nuts. I'm a big help to you huh?


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

I know I love this thread, glad you found your way in here HC! 

My gym doesn't play music except in the womens only area and I can changed the channel when no one else is in there. I love doing cardio on Friday nights when they play "back to the 80s"


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

where the heck is everyone? obviously not at work!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

well, I'm here..at work..BORED. hiya jstar...hows things?


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Burner! 

Pretty good, how about you? Where do you work?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I am a contractor in a 24/7 operations building for the Air Force.
do network security..so....monitor for hackers and such for certain bases in  the AF.
Sit around alot.
if I am not 'doing' anything..tis good.

what are you doing today?


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Cool! 

I am about to head out to do some errands. Food shop, go to the gym and maybe visit a friend later on if there is time. 

Nice chatting w/you! I'll be sure to ck out your journal


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

hhmm...food....
gotta go to the gym today after work..been bad all week...
only made it once...annoying...gotta get head back in game....
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> kazaa is annoying know tho
> and it puts ads on ur comp so itll be slower



GEt a popup stopper Cat!!

I had that happen too w/ kazaa, but then I dumped it and got imesh....it's pretty cool, and I can find almost anything!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

kazaa has a lot of messed up songs


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

ladies..how-r-ya?


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Im tired burner-been up since 6 ish...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I've been up since 0430...
went to bed @ 9pm..getting used to my gf's schedule..

all that food shopping must wear ya out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I love food shopping! but i hate seeing my money disappear!

I REALLY dont wanna do my homework


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I hate seeing how fast the $$ does go from my hands to others..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> kazaa has a lot of messed up songs



YEA!
thats what i meant earlier

about a month ago for some reason every song i d/l starts making weird noises



and i have pop ups blocked


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I wonder what lettuce w cocoa and splenda would be like..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

chocolate salad?
u are a chocolate junkie??


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

feels like it right now, I cant stop thinking about it LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I wonder what lettuce w cocoa and splenda would be like..


Coco and splenda and LETTUCE?......oh Greeky, what am I gonna do with you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

bring me chocolate??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

Easter IS coming....you gonna nibble the ears off your bunny first, or do you start at the feet?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

dont do it!!!!!!!!!! thats scary Viv!  

who wants to clean my apartment and do my dishes so I can eat again??? NOT ME> but Im hungry again. damnit


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

what do I get in return??


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

But i cant stop thinking about chocolate and i need a way to have some! what should i do?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

aren't u allowed to have a little piece to allieve the craving?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

eh but then ill have more and more and more


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

that's where your will power needs to take over.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah ok


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

ok....you are going to the beach soon..aren't you?
Think about that after your one ALLOWED peice of chocolate.

You wiol want to look hot in your eensie, teensy bikini.
(BTW, pics are required.)
if I were going to the beach and wearing a bikini..pice would be required..I maen..how mnay guys do you see wearing a bikini? That would be quite the spectacle....


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Ill clean for ya AJ, Im a neat freak i sware!!!!! Then you can work for me cause its dead and boring. I just ate tuna and sprouties!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

All this chocolate talk greeky.....

Id get these http://www.ctai.ca/landofcadbury/lo/mompop/products/minieggs.htm


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

or hershy's kisses.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

How about this?

http://www.candywarehouse.com/candywarehouse/reespiec25ca.html


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah....but that box would be GONE! (And I'd be that much chunkier..)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> dont do it!!!!!!!!!! thats scary Viv!
> 
> who wants to clean my apartment and do my dishes so I can eat again??? NOT ME> but Im hungry again. damnit




Girlfriend, get some paper plates...until then, I'll come clean for you and cook you dinner too -- OK, GEEEEEZZ


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

hey, hottie!
ya wanna stop by Colorado 1st and take care of my place? That would be great....


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL 25lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

awwwwwwwww look at all the love!!  

I ended up cleaning myself! I just hate washing all my dishes, eating so much and then they pile up.. FAST! 
and I hate going to the suds-o-rat-mat to wash my clothes. if I had my own washer and dryer I wouldnt care so much!  

hmmmm 87.50 eh. that might last me a week er so for 25lbs! damn reeses peices. peanut butter.  
... mmmm 
I reallyyy want these too!! 
http://www.candywarehouse.com/candywarehouse/choccovbanch.html
...
and ahhh these 
http://www.candywarehouse.com/candywarehouse/aftereight.html


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 7, 2004)

It's dangerous in here! I wasn't wanting any chocolate until I stepped in here. Now though....mmmm....mini whopper eggs are my favorite


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

oohh...whoppers....those ARE dangerous...I can almost eat the whole carton....


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

I see you did some searching on that website AJ! Those banana chips look super good!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

AJ-Im gonna try making your apple muffins-minus the raisins and adding some protein. Almost make em like a meal! Do you think you could replace the apple sauce with yogurt? AND, do you think it would be better FOR YOU, to ground the oats or use the ww flour? I might use some more egg whites instead of milk.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I come home and find nothing but choc talk.   This is so not fair!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

sorry Jodie!  shut your eyes! hehe 

Jillybean- hmmm I would make it 1/4c applesauce and 1/4c yogurt then. just because the applesauce will help to keep them moist and not dry. Im not sure about the grinded oats. I would think it would work. if it was me, Id try it!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

all you girls think about it chocolate?
hate it hate it hate it


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

no. I like peanut butter!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

do you realise that a lot of women..equate eating chocolate almost as a sexual experience, cat?
sure ya wanna hate it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> no. I like peanut butter!!!


I LUV PB! on low fat ritz.......


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

If I shut my eyes I can't read about the choc then!  I'm ok with it....Nick ate Krispy Kremes in front of me this am.  I had my oats and eggies. 

I was bad this afternoon...it was getting late for my thrid meal, missed by over an hour....I stopped at my fav. BBQ place to get a smoked turkey chef salad, no dressing or cheese...but irdered extra saltine crackers.  I swear, the lady put 12 of those little 2 pack things of crackers in my bag.   I ate every one of those damn things before I even hit downtown Houston.  I inhaled them!   I did eat the turkey first before starting on the crackers.  I had even thought of getting a baked potato there.  but those spuds are usually 2lbs each!  way too big.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

baked potatoes..with salsa....not too bad..not nearly as good with butter and sour cream...but healthier alternative...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

Burner...I would have done the spud...but they could really feed an army off one of them.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I bought a big bag of them @ Sams the other day.....
I have used soy sauce....is a required taste...but not bad.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> do you realise that a lot of women..equate eating chocolate almost as a sexual experience, cat?
> sure ya wanna hate it?




your sharp man

i like it 
on second thought
chocolate rules


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

i want some chocolate..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

^NOOO
you gotta fight it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I want some 'chocolate' too..


didn't you ahve your little piece yet? It's been like, 6 hours ago....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

No V!!!!  Find someone for sex instead...but make sure its wrapped!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

she doens't have THAT kind of chocolate......


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

lol thats not an option jlb..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

I wasn't meaning that kind of choc silly.  I mean if she wanted that she could have it too.  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

reeces peanut butter cup..bnest of both worlds..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

hey jlb-
mind my saying...you're a hottie!
you're smile resembles that of my girl friend a bit, I think..
especially the shot with your eyes closed..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

Aww...thank you Burner.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol thats not an option jlb..



im always at the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

LADIES!!!

I am serious about the calendar.   Anyone gonna send the pics to me?  

It could be fun!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

What calender????


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Do any of you ladies use straps when working out?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

I use bra straps..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Jillie and I don't need bras...we don't have boobies!!!   we need donations for our boobie fund.  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

lol, im sure cardio is much easier for u ladies!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

It's easy for me!   LOL   


Umm, Jillie to answer the question about straps (besides bra straps)  I use them on back day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.wickedtemptations.com/y1-146ag.html

i really like this shirt! too bad i cant order stuff online


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

No straps here....I just wear a very small sports bra!   I need some support for these 34DD's


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

lOhhhhh, I'm remembering that site Greeky!!   

Fitgirl's going shopping tonight!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

Mine are only 36C

i hope i dont lose then when im no longer fat


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

I wish I were a c.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

C!!!!! damn you and your C cup!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do any of you ladies use straps when working out?



NO!!!!  
(Im not a big advocate of them, as some already know.. )


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

A is for apple!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> http://www.wickedtemptations.com/y1-146ag.html
> 
> i really like this shirt! too bad i cant order stuff online


Is it just me or does that girl at the top look a lot like Leah???


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

That's one thing that sucks about being pregnant... I've got this awesome cleavage and can't wear any of my old clothes to show it off


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is it just me or does that girl at the top look a lot like Leah???



That DOES look Like Leah!!! Omg! Just like her!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Mine are only 36C
> 
> i hope i dont lose then when im no longer fat



Mine are 34C (Some D)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

I think it would be a good idea
for all of you girls to post pics to prove it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

hey stacey
where in texas in cypress?
isnt it near oklahoma or something?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Cypress is here in Houston


----------



## Vieope (Mar 8, 2004)

_ The fact that this thead has already 250 messages in a few day. Scares me. 
Maybe marriage is not exactly a good idea. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

how so vieope?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, Cypress is on the West side of Houston.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...cypress&state=TX&zipcode=77433&submit=Get+Map


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> I think it would be a good idea
> for all of you girls to post pics to prove it


We've done that before... some people were offended 

You can check out my pic gallery.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Yep the girls are pretty much right-- 
I'm not in the city limits.. Cypress is on the very very outskirts of Houston. I'm actually on the outskirts of Cypress-- so I'm a lot further from Houston then my mom (who lives in Cypress also).
I'm more in the country--- Closer to the next little town...then houston

And I love it!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Yep You can check out my gallery too


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Girls- Today is My wedding anniversary-- 2 Years!! I can't believe it!!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 9, 2004)

happy anniversay!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah Stacey!!!   two years!!!  

Umm..Stacey...being out in the country is that the reason you have cows?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you so much Craig & Jodie!! 

Well my cows are in Brenham (actually 8 miles from Brenham)... 
I wish they were in my backyard!!!  They will be one day- we are going to buy land in Waller/Hempstead area one day!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 9, 2004)

Happy Anniversary sweetie!! You two are still newlyweds


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you Hiker!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

awwwwwwwww I just got Flowers from my hubby!!!  I'm shocked!!!!!!!! 

Roses with march lillies in them!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Happy anni

happy anni

Hey...what are you doing at work darlin?  you should be out celebrating


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

AAAHHHH  What a sweetie!!!





*Happy Anniversary!!!*


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Babsie!! Well the hubby couldn't take off work, if he could have I would have played hookie- it was our plan to have a picnic, and be together all day--but that couldn't happen. We will go out  to dinner this weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

I know buttefly!! I'm in Shock! 

They are so pretty!
Thanks Butterfly!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Stace!!!  
2 years!! wowie! 
are you two doing anything special today?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love roses!   Craig does them sometimes.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

I need helpppppppppp...

Ok, here's the deal:

I have to plan the next three months of resident type functions.  I already am thinking eggie hunt for Easter, including a Bunny for pics with the kiddos, etc...
But I am stuck on the months of May and June.   I was told we have a extremely limited budget to do any of this, so I will have to rely mainly on our vendors helps.  I have no clue what else to plan that will be fun....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

What about having a marshmellow and hot dog roast for May and in June do arts and crafts day to help children make things for July's party?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

you can do Red, White and Blue yarn dolls for the girlies and the same thing for boys only their "doll" would be a boy with a hat!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

We don't have a whole lot of kids.  I think we have more dogs than children.  We consist of more business type people in their 20's to 40's.  Some families but not a whole lot.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh....okay....

What's your budget look like? and what do you have in mind?

One thing to consider in the future and asking what their hobbies are?

If you have something decent to spend......you could always have your tenants enter a drawing for a quiet evening for two at XX restaurant?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

could raffle Star Bucks off!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

We do the dinner GC each month as an early bird drawing.  Budget for resident stuff is almost none.(kinda hard to believe when our co is so damn big, it actually pisses me off)

We usually have breakfast at the gate once a month, cutest pet contest works really good!  Patio decorating, stuff like that works well.   I'm trying to think of something that would get the residents more involved, something that they might like to attend...like a wine and cheese thing or something like that....


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I need helpppppppppp...
> 
> Ok, here's the deal:
> ...



You could have a "Summer's here" party on June 21.  Have a big party to welcome summer, wouldn't have to cost a lot, maybe potluck with some fun crafts for the kids?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

thats a great Idea Hiker!!!  



I am SOOOOOOOOO bored at work!!!!!!!  its dead!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> a wine and cheese thing or something like that....



YESSSSS!!!  That's it!


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Did someone say 'cheese?' yummy! I luv marble...... Id skip the wine! he he


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

That is a great idea!!   We could do hotdogs, icecream, etc...(of coarse I won't get any. )

Wine and cheese would be good for the cooler months?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you atherjen!! We will have to celebrate on Sunday, because he works nights--so I will not see him until 11pm. I will have a special dinner made for him though when he gets home...and I'm thinking of something sexy to do for him tonight


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Something sexy eh Stacey?  Have a fantastic anniversary girl! Behave yourself......


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

At my old apartment they always had stuff in the summertime--one thing you could do is a barbeque at the swimming pool! Have residents bring their favorite side dishes and you guys supply the radio and just Jam out all day. And do hot dogs too. Weiners are cheap.  They did that a lot.

Awww a pet contest is tooo cute-- Cody would totally win that

Hmmm? Trying to think what else my apartment place did. We had a ton of barbeques throughout the summer.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hehehehe Thanks Jill so much!!!  

Do you have any sexy ideas???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Craig says....Lingerie..ummm, short skirt, itty bitty top, then bj and steak.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 9, 2004)

lapdance


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hehehehe Thanks Jill so much!!!
> 
> Do you have any sexy ideas???



You could dress up like a Nurse.........attempting to score extra "credits" during clinicals....that's always sexy........Be sure to include high heels
  

I use to do this with my hubby....HE LOVED IT!!!!!!!.........I get very creative and like to experiment........he just sits back and...............................shuts up....LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

You could also play the housemaid......wear short shorts or short SHORT skirt.....dust everything you see....HIGH And low....make sure he's watching you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Or


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

If you get home before he does, you can have candlelight dinner and sprinkle some of those rose petels you received today on the table top........have light music playin in the back ground.....Wear what makes you feel special and HOT....H.O.T!!  Don't forget the champaign and later on.....his snack.........put a couple more rose petels on the pillow cases and scattered across your bed with some candles in the room.  Scented or unscented...your preference.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Craig says....Lingerie..ummm, short skirt, itty bitty top, then bj and steak.



LMAO!!! Ummmm...thanks Craig


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

This is great!! You girls are sooo Funny!! THANKS!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> If you get home before he does, you can have candlelight dinner and sprinkle some of those rose petels you received today on the table top........have light music playin in the back ground.....Wear what makes you feel special and HOT....H.O.T!!  Don't forget the champaign and later on.....his snack.........put a couple more rose petels on the pillow cases and scattered across your bed with some candles in the room.  Scented or unscented...your preference.



Yep, I get home at 6pm & He gets home at 10:45pm every night.
I like this idea the best!!  Except I can't spend any money- So here is my version:
lay on my bed with Rose petals he gave me sprinkled on me, wear my fancy red bra, and red undies, and have candles lit Everywhere 

He loves that kinda of stuff, and I haven't done it in FOREVER! 

What do ya'll think??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Nothing like a man's point of view.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cook him dinner and make him eat in the nude.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

I like that idea!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Yep, I get home at 6pm & He gets home at 10:45pm every night.
> I like this idea the best!!  Except I can't spend any money- So here is my version:
> lay on my bed with Rose petals he gave me sprinkled on me, wear my fancy red bra, and red undies, and have candles lit Everywhere
> ...




I love it......

Lay some food by the bedside and when wants to eat....grab a piece and lay it somewhere on your body.......


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

ohhh my gosh Jodie--thats hilarious~ He would probably do it too!!!!!!!! Lmao!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Geeez I wish he got home earlier, I'm ready to suprise him!!!
Oh well.. I have to go grocery shopping anyway!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

I found this site awhile back... maybe you could get inspired http://hidates.com/


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

DYK... today is Potatoe Chip Day!!!

American Indian, George Crum, made the first potato chips in 1853 while working as a chef in Saratoga Springs, NY. A hungry diner didn't like the thick French Fries and sent them back to the kitchen - twice! In exasperation, Crum sliced the fries too thin to eat with a fork - and potato chips were born.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

THAT IS TOOO TOOO NEAT BUTTERFLY--THANKS


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Bye Girls!!! Thanks for ALL the tips!!! You are Great!! 

Have a great evening!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

LOLOLOL

babs wtf 

you have like a billion ideas...
do you rotate them every week?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 10, 2004)

..........It depends


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

good moring, hottie! How are you feeling? I see nothing is wriong with your imagination!
I want to do the rose petal idea for Kristen, leave a trail of petals from her door to the bedroom..but with two dogs and two cats in the house, they would get eaten, then the animals would get sick...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Burner!!!

I'm doing okay.  2nd day in a row now that I'm feeling good.  Yep, the imagination has yet to go and I hope it never does either  Hubby would be disappointed

You can still do the rose petal idea, just put the dogs somewhere.  Does she have a playroom for them?  I only ask because the hubby and I turned a section of our basement into a play room for our two boxers.  Which is where they are until we get home from work.  They have a tv, two beds, food, water & PLENTY of toys.  They'd be occupied.  Something to think about


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

well, she gets to take the doggies to work with her, so as soon as she walks in, I bet they'd be all over the roses.

Two boxers? My buddy has two aslso. One is a great dog. THe other...a friggin psycho! The SOB is always jumping and licking / slobbering on me. Don't like that. They do nothing to train him. Nor, have they nuetered him..which Kristen (A veterinarian) has told them the high risks boxers have with testicular cancer..

heh heh...I WAS in a bit of trouble with Kris the past couple days..I was bad. (late) but I fixed that. I made up a big batch of pasta and lean beef at her place yesterday afternoon and cleaned up her kitchen. So..when she walked in..she smelled the aromas of seasoned beef and pasta......
When it comes to basic meals..I am a culinary wizard..and I make GREAT margaritas! (has served me well to get out of trouble in the past..)

One of my new 'recipes':
apple marg:
ice
3 shots Sauza or Cuevero 1800
1/2 or little more shot apple pucker
little bit of diet 7-up (mellows out the flavor)
cuervo marg mix.
mix, pour. 
enjoy!
(makes enough for almost two margs each in marg glasses)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

WORK IS SO DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Shaggy is my best friend right now. jammin to him on the radio!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

It's dead here too!     I need leases!   and it is sooooo pretty out!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Its dead here too-I think i might get me some trail mix.... I know I shouldnt but I like to eat when Im bored.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Could you wear shorties and tanks today Jodie?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

I LOVE TRAILMIX!!!!!!!!!!!!  
its soooooooooo yummy!!  

" I'll be better when Im older, ,... Ill be the greatest fan of your lifeeeeeeee......." 
 
music SUCKS on the radio.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Could you wear shorties and tanks today Jodie?


Wrong Jodi answering but, I have the past 3 days.  Its been 90's here


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

I try to just get a few raisins, and add a bit more sf seeds. Could it really be that bad for you? All good fats. I guess if you just eat a small amount its not that bad. I could prbably eat 3-4 cups if you put it infront of me. Thats why I just buy a tiny amount in the bulk section!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

I wish I could wear tanks...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

I wish I could drive a tank...are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I wish I could wear tanks...


It was warm enough for capris and a t-shirt here yesterday!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

ohhh I know Jodie-its Awesome here!!!!!! I need a tan so I can wear shorts!!!!! This is the best weather!!!

Thats cool that All of us are having nice warm weather!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

JEN- I LOVE SHAGGY!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

*Congrats to you AJ, a moderator! Yipeeeeeeeeeeee What exactally do you do in your new postiton?*


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> It's dead here too!     I need leases!   and it is sooooo pretty out!


I'm confused   What kind of work do you do???


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *Congrats to you AJ, a moderator! Yipeeeeeeeeeeee What exactally do you do in your new postiton?*




 Thankya Jillybean!!  I hope this entitles me to eat a ton of icecream and not become the new pilsbury woman!!!  lol jk


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

AWESOME!! CONGRATS AJ!!!!!   YEAH!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

I have that stupid song "she-bang, she-bang" in my head & its driving me bonkers!!! (from American Idol)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Stace! WHATEVER you do....do NOT think about the BRADY BUNCH THEME!
You know, 
"Here's the story-
of a lovely lady...."


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

ohh great--LMAO!!!!!!! If I sing that one on my way home in a few minutes, I'm gonna get you tomorrow!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

u still driving that z-28?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Woohoo AJ!!!

Jillie...yes you could have worn shorts today!

Stacey...you can come hang out at the pool over here this summer if you like.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

"all had hair of gold, like their mother...
the youngest one in curls...."


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Here's a story, 
Of a man named Brady, 
Who was bringing up three boys of his own. 
They were four men, 
Living all together, 
Yet they were all, alone.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Till the one day when the lady met this fellow, 
And they knew it was much more than a hunch, 
That this group might somehow form a family. 
That's the way we all became the Brady Bunch!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

The Brady Bunch... 
The Brady Bunch... 
That's the way we became the Brady Bunch


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

watch it! You will be the one singing it on the way home..in rush hour!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Didn't happen   My brain is too fried from all the hormones these days... I can't remember squat


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Stace! Did YOU sing it on the way home!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't sing it on my walk home.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

No But that stupid She-bang sang came on when I was driving home---LoL

Yep Burner- I still have that car. Not for long


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

really? Are you bound for a mini-van?
getting ready to be a 'soccar-mom'?


Hey JBL! What did you sing on your walk home then?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> when I was driving home---LoL
> 
> Yep Burner- I still have that car. Not for long



did ya have the tops off? I would have..but that's just me..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't sing any...it was a short walk.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

damn now i got she bangs she bangs ..she moves she moves stuck in my head thanks stacey LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

hum anything? look at teh sky? Say hello to a bird? THink about what you were going to eat that night?

I was on the phone w/ my GF....and can't say all my thoughts were pure nor innocent in nature....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> damn now i got she bangs she bangs ..she moves she moves stuck in my head thanks stacey LOL


"I go crazy, 'cause she looks like a flower, but she stings like a bee....
Like every girl..in histroreeeeeee, she BANGS!

Yeah!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

nooo make it stop lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

I can sing it REAL goooooood.
 

Talk to me
Tell me your name
You blow me off like it's all the same
You lit a fuse and now I'm ticking away
Like a bomb
Yeah, Baby


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

Talk to me
Tell me your sign
You're switching sides like a Gemini
You're playing games and now you're hittin' my
heart
Like a drum
Yeah, Baby


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well if Lady Luck gets on my side
We're gonna rock this town alive
I'll let her rough me up
Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

And she bangs, she bangs
Oh baby
When she moves, she moves
I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower but she stings
like a bee
Like every girl in history
She bangs, she bangs


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

Talk to me
Tell me your name
I'm just a link in your daisy chain
Your rap sounds like a diamond
Map to the stars
Yeah, Baby


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

Talk to me
Tell me the news
You wear me out like a pair of shoes
We'll dance until the band goes home
Then you're gone
Yeah, Baby


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well if it looks like love should be a crime
You'd better lock me up for life
I'll do the time with a smile on my face
Thinking of her in her leather and lace


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

where's that ignore button


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

go greeky, go greeky...it';s your birthday...go greeky..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I petted a wenner dog.  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I petted a dog's... .  LOL


damn! I cannot even finish this re-edit!
Youre just too nice, JBL!



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I petted a dog's belly.  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey...I just had an 'AMP' am now up, awake and just full of....well, full of it...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I did not pet the dog's peepee.  LOL   That would be sad.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

I know..that's why I didn't finish it...

So, how are you today?
Me? okie dokie.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't even want to go back and read what this is all about.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

just me doing my little editing hacks on an other wise innocent post..
hiya babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh...ic.

I'm fine darlin.  And how are you?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

OH MY GOSH!!! ROTFLMAO!!! BURNER-THANKS SOOOOO Much~!! LOL Now I have it all in my head

ummmm....sorry greeky!!!!! hehehehe

Burner--Yes I am getting an SUV--Not a mini van--although they are nice-- I want a trailblazer or a Mazda tribute..not sure what!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm eating...I'm ALWAYS happy when I am eating...

my REALLY REALLY good pasta w/ lean beef and low sugar sauce....
forgot the tobasco, but that is ok..stomach has been acting up...so can do with out the ZING!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OH MY GOSH!!! ROTFLMAO!!! BURNER-THANKS SOOOOO Much~!! LOL Now I have it all in my head
> 
> ummmm....sorry greeky!!!!! hehehehe
> ...


I figure I was helping you out!
Don't ya just hate it when you get PART of a song stuck iin your head..and it is like a broken record? You just keep singing that one part, over and over and over......
This way, you can go thru the WHOLE song..and maybe not get it stuck!

I had part of a justin timberlake song stuck this morning..over and over..thankfully, I cannot remember it now..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

wisyh I could come down and buy the car off ya....but still cannot afford 'toys.....


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey peeps, in case you haven't seen this yet...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=579832#post579832


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You're switching sides like a Gemini


I never got that part


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting that  BF~ I voted

Burner--the car is a piece of crap-- I would never sell it to ya


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

well, okie dokie! I will wait for a corvette then!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

I still say you should look at the Hyundai Santa Fe... Hyundai used to be just focused on making economical vehicles but they have moved into the better quality market now.  Best thing is that they are way more affordable then almost all other SUVs and they look good too.

Here ends my sales pitch


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

amp doesnt come in sugar free does it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

nope. but was @ the base shopette (like a 7-11) and that was all they had. was goooood tho!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

*thinking about skipping class......*


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I was a pro when it came to skipping class back in the day. Except I would do naughty things...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

really? Do tell!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

lol Jill, It sucks cuz even if i dont go to class i still have to go to school for my peer advising hours... and sit there and answer stupid questions! ugh!

but regardless, i really dont wanna go to class..we'll see i have a bit under an hour to decide..

tried packing..my bag is almost full and not done stuffing it w. clothes and i havent even started putting shoes in!!!!!
I will prob have to take everything back out and be more picky what I bring lolol

wish my sexy white pants fit


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

It was ......... Lets just say it involved illegal substances


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

lol jilly, Im a little miss goody two shoes... none of that for me...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

aww..I was hoping for something more....racy..


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I wish I could wear white pants Greeky-my ass would look huge!!!!!!! I stick with black.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> aww..I was hoping for something more....racy..


I did THAT too!!!! I was a bad ass


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

me too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

*should i stay or should i go now..*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

you should go.
get it over with. no guilt.
if u don't go..what are you going to do?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I did THAT too!!!! I was a bad ass


have any good stories?
I like stories....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

stay  stay  stay


you have unpacking and packing to do!  Vacation is more important.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

take one thong
two pairs of shorts
two pair of going out pants
5 shirts
3 pair of shoes.
1 camera to capture all vaction moments!
there ya go!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

lol burner.. only one thong? 

I am bringing wayyy more clothes than that, I want to have a nice selection to pick from..


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Dont overpack! I did that when I went to Mexico and the fucking airline charged me cause my luggage weighed too much! $150 in total. I was pissed.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well your not suppose to wear undies in Miami....think panty lines...and you do not want panty lines!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

thing bikini? You can accessorize it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont have the body nor the guts for a thong bikini


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I hate wearing undies period!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

i found a cute denim skirt i forgot i had... yay

loving the tiny bit of a tan i got i keep checking it out in the mirror LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

OMG i just checked weather.com... 10 day forecast for miami shows NO rain 

I AM SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I still say you should look at the Hyundai Santa Fe... Hyundai used to be just focused on making economical vehicles but they have moved into the better quality market now.  Best thing is that they are way more affordable then almost all other SUVs and they look good too.
> 
> Here ends my sales pitch



Thanks honey, I will definatly check them out!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

AWESOME WEATHER~  You are going to have a blast!! What day do you leave??

And I'm sure you can wear thongs
Its all I wear!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

damnit its freezing here today and were supposed to get a nasty storm tonite.. and my family is driving down here tonite..  

I NEED SOME SUN AND HOT WEATHER!!!!! 

work is SOOO DEAD!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Im bored at work too-just eating some red/orange peppers! Planning my bi/tri workout. Jodi put one in my journal a few weeks ago, superset exercises, Im gonna try it! What time did you start work at if you trained before today AJ?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

i LOVE raw peppers!! they are yumm!!  I want some!! 
ohh that superset arms workout looked awesome!!  
I started work at 12:30.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Stacey...its too pretty outside today.   and I am freezing in the office!
Jen..Jillie...come to Texas!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

"these 5 words in my head are screaming are we having fun yet.. yahh yahh yeahhh no no yahhh ......
its not like you didnt know that.... I swear I loved you and I still do... this is how you remind me of who I really am... its not like you to say sorry" 
 LA LA LA 
Nickleback on the radio. I saw them in concert last summer!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey...its too pretty outside today.   and I am freezing in the office!
> Jen..Jillie...come to Texas!




i just cranked the heat and made some tea! Im froze too! 
how can u be cold in Texas? LOL 
I AM COMING!! soon!  ok. june


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I would LUVVVVVVVV to come to texas. Do you have an accent Jodie?


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Yum-im gonna go make some tea now too! We got a new water cooler at work, one tap is cold, the other tap is boiling water!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey...its too pretty outside today.   and I am freezing in the office!
> Jen..Jillie...come to Texas!


I feel ya JLB!!!  Wish I could open my office window


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I think I do.   I dunno.....I don't go around talkin to myself to see.  LOL

But when I go up North (wisc) peeps tell me I talk funny.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ann....we don't have windows, I would have to go walking outside.  I'm thinking of walking property to just be outside some.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yum-im gonna go make some tea now too! We got a new water cooler at work, one tap is cold, the other tap is boiling water!



thats what we have tooo!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think I do.   I dunno.....I don't go around talkin to myself to see.  LOL
> 
> But when I go up North (wisc) peeps tell me I talk funny.



you would talk funny! my sister and the rest of her family talk hilarious!!! 
but then again they think I have an accent!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

jen...do you have a date when you are coming here yet????


And where is Tammy today??????


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

hey girls. i havent had time to whore  so this is my first time in hear. i hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome J'bo! When we are bored at work we whore here instead of filling up our journals with junk!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

much better now..niss I dont have time to chat even tho I have'nt to talked w/ you ina  long time...

Hiya J!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

Heya Jen!!!  
this is all us bored woman.. and burner  bored! 

it started to storm!!  

Jodi, no date set yet, although my mom said that we were going to try and work out a date this weekend so they can look in to booking flights.!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....maybe I won't be on a diet and can eat yummy stuff.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

"yo, yo, drop your glasses, shake you asses. face screwed up like you having hot flashes.....................................la la............"


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....maybe I won't be on a diet and can eat yummy stuff.




 
but I want to see your show too if i can!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

atherjen - so you really are going to come to Houston???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh.....June 12th is the bbing one, then July 10th for figure.

augh...i gotta get off my rear and start that posing stuff.  So different than those cute little quarter turns.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

wahoo! I am surrounded by hottie women....
now...if we were all in one phisical place..and I was appealing to all..I'd be the luckiest man on the planet!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> atherjen - so you really are going to come to Houston???




yuppers!!! :bounce: 
June sometime I think. for a week at least. 
and it's a lil ways from houston. do YA'LL know of Goldthwaite?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

u going to 'Vegas this year for the 'O'?
BF and Fade aren't...using the excuse of her just having a baby..sheesh..


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

It's a little town West of Kileen... ok so I looked it up on MapQuest 

That's a good 4 hour drive to Houston.  If you make it here we'll all have to meet up!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's a little town West of Kileen... ok so I looked it up on MapQuest
> 
> That's a good 4 hour drive to Houston.  If you make it here we'll all have to meet up!




I knew it was tiny! I wasnt sure where it was exactly though!  
ill def try and make it to Houston. I want to come see the big city anywho! itd be awesome to meet up with everyone!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Girls, I have an idea!

Summer is just AROUND the corner and well, some of us are AROUND also.  Any of you ladies game for a bit of a "Diet Challenge?"

Our "diet challenge" will have 3 phases to it.  Each phase will start a new diet, training and cardio course lasting from 4 to 6 weeks at a time.  There will be a total of 3 change ups.  Each change up we'll post pics & stats.  The person who drops the most, will win something.  How's that?  Well, the people who don't lose as much, will pitch in and buy something for the winner.  Of course, by the end of the challenge we'll all be a winner however, with each task there must be a reward!!  This will be something like, "The Girls Club Diet Challenge"

Who's with me and who has more ideas?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Butterfly we can make it a roadtrip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be a blast!!! 

Jodie IT IS So pretty out--too hot though. I love the 70s weather--and it feels like its 90 outside!!! 

Guess I gotta get a tan--gonna have to be a "bottle Tan" hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea--but with My Endometriosis I can't ever tell if I'm able to workout or not--depends on the day--I take it day by day. But I would definalty try it out!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

not a bad idea Babs. although count me out.  I like food too much, no dieting for me!  but Il support everyone!  

Oh Stace you HUSH.. "too hot"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Hon, I'm in the same vote.  At the moment it feels like my left ov is being stabbed.

I think the diet will be a walk in the park.  Our pain cannot keep us from eating healthy.......I'm hoping that by diet a lone (because like you, there's no telling whether or not the gym will come into play the way we would like) we'll be able to make decent changes.

Regardless I have got to do something soon and I've been noticing many of us chatting about summer time and wanting to get into better shape......Well lets plant our foot and step forward to a new "you."

I think the sooner we start, the better.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Ladies-I ate a tonne of peppers, 4oz cottage cheese turkey breast meatloaf, (approx 25P, 6F 4C) and 2 fishies for my last meal, not even 2 hours later my tummy was growling! Is this normal, in only 2 hours? I usually eat every 2.5-3. Could this mean my met is speeding up?(god I hope so!)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm always hungry within 2 hours   Yes that COULD mean your metabolism is speeding up


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> not a bad idea Babs. although count me out.  I like food too much, no dieting for me!  but Il support everyone!
> 
> Oh Stace you HUSH.. "too hot"


Same here   I'm getting ready to bulk it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

I agreee with you Babs-- I can defiantley Work on the diet part--although I do not like to be to strict on myself--then I binge very bad!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Check out my sisters new Gym they just built in College Station--
http://www.aggielandfitnessdome.com


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

SWEET MOMMAA!!!!  THAT IS ONE KILLER GYM!!!!1  
I wanna move there now!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Same here   I'm getting ready to bulk it.



 another bulk!! WAHoooo 
you are going to kick some serious booty once you get on bb stage!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

yash Jill. I eat and 30mins later I am HUNGRY again. Im not KIDDING. even if I eat a POUND of broccoli!!  (minus the t00ts!)  

Jillybean that is a good sign that your metabo is going sky high!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

There are no Tv's there. I like to do cardio and watch Dr phil. I know I am a geek.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Check out my sisters new Gym they just built in College Station--
> http://www.aggielandfitnessdome.com





Dang!!!I like that!  Nice and open.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> yash Jill. I eat and 30mins later I am HUNGRY again. Im not KIDDING. even if I eat a POUND of broccoli!!  (minus the t00ts!)


 Im seriously laughing out loud crazy lady! Im getting ready to go to the gym, Im pumped to ss bis and tris. Then have a p pancake for dinner Im more excited about the pancake though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> There are no Tv's there. I like to do cardio and watch Dr phil. I know I am a geek.




During AM cardio time I use to watch this work out station of men doing work out routines, etc.....then after that, MTV had cardio music or what ever they called it.  I think it lasts for 60min....

When doing PM Cardio, I use to watch American Idol, Most wanted, or baseball.

I don't get to watch Dr. Phil.  Saw his talk show once and found him quite interesting.  My fater said (at the time my hubby and I weren't getting along) he wanted to ship us to Dr. Phil if we didn't shape up and get our act together 

You're not a geek


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Dr Phil is on tv here from 4-5. I hate going to the gym this late but its better than NOT going! In the am I usually just listen to the radio.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im seriously laughing out loud crazy lady! Im getting ready to go to the gym, Im pumped to ss bis and tris. Then have a p pancake for dinner Im more excited about the pancake though.



 Im laughing at you now!!! hahahaha I had a huge protein pancake first thing this morning before the gym!  
have fun with that workout!  
and dont make fun of me and my HOLLOW stomach!  id like to stick a cork in it! 
probably should after I eat all that broccoli!  ... guess thats why I dont eat a pound that often!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Dr Phil is on tv here from 4-5. I hate going to the gym this late but its better than NOT going! In the am I usually just listen to the radio.




Sweet.  I think the last time I saw it, the show was on at 9am.  Hell, maybe I am losing my mind...maybe it was 4-5pm.....

Yep, late is better than never!  

There was this one time, I was jogging and my favorite song came on the radio......(when I do cardio, I usually block people out and drift off into space some where) I was bobbing my head and singing out loud.  TOTALLY FORGOT there were OTHER PEOPLE in there.... .......and I was singing my head off........LOL....  I was sooo embarrassed...the mgr came over and poke me on the shoulder and said, "Hey KD, I bet that's a pretty kick ass song you're listening to."  he walked away chuckling....lol....I then noticed other people looking and I bursted out laughing


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Maury had those he/she's on today.  Its sad when some men are prettier than women!


Augh...they broke out the chips and salsa here.   They are EVIL!

Oh..get this shit.   Some delivery guy came to delivery 2 washing machines..told him he had the wrong complex...then he had enough never to stand in the middle of the front door of the office, look at me (I'm sitting in the front) and say" show me your bi's".  I'm like wtf?  No.  He said it about three or four times, each time the answer was no.  Then asks what gym I work out at...Like his fatass would ever truly be at the gym.  Poor Cherie is sitting in her office listening to this whole thing, thought she was gonna die laughing.   Listen up BOYS....Ya'll can be pains in our asses!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL...I know what you mean.  Most of those men can get pretty sexy and put on a good one better than the actual gender!  Amazing.

Stay away from those chips hon!!!!  Just remember, it's going to their thighs, not yours.   

That dude was hitting on you BIG TIME.  What's there problem?  Never can never accept no......    Men!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I think he was jealous Babsie.....My arms were bigger than his.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> SWEET MOMMAA!!!!  THAT IS ONE KILLER GYM!!!!1
> I wanna move there now!



I KNOW!!!! She just sent that too me and I was like HOLY MOLLY!!! She is applying at it~ (She just got certified to be a Personal Trainer through ACE)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> There are no Tv's there. I like to do cardio and watch Dr phil. I know I am a geek.



Hey~ Read the "Amenities"  they have a tv on every cardio machine!!! You have your own!!!!! Crazy huh!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think he was jealous Babsie.....My arms were bigger than his.




I bet he was!!! .....you should tell him next time to put his head where your bi is so you can pop his head like a zit!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

He probably was Jealous Jodie!!

My arms Are ALOT bigger than my hubbies!!!!! (muscle wise) HE HAS NOTHING!!! His family always tells him that He better watch out or I will kick his butt!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Craig's are way bigger than mine.  hehe

I'll probably never see that goofy dude again(thank God)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

I WISH Matt's were bigger than mine- He is skin & bones!~!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

omg I am sooo ready to go home!!!! Hopefully I will continue feeling good--and I'm gonna go on a longgg powerwalk right away with my doggie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm glad you're feeling better Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

well yesterday was PURE hell for me--sooo this is SO nice!!! Its bad because I always try to do as much as possible when I feel good, ya know!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Goodnight girls


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Nighttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> well yesterday was PURE hell for me--sooo this is SO nice!!! Its bad because I always try to do as much as possible when I feel good, ya know!





I know EXACTLY what you mean hon!  Just take it easy and enjoy every second of it.  Seems like these days are few and far between.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

NIGHT JODIE!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Craig's are way bigger than mine.  hehe


Don't you love it!!!

My absolute fave place to be is snuggling with my honey's big ole arms wrapped around me


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Check out my sisters new Gym they just built in College Station--
> http://www.aggielandfitnessdome.com


That is wicked cool!

Did they build the dome specifically to use as a gym? or was it converted?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Okay...I'm going home FINALLY!


night night


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

I think I'll join you Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Saweet!

Take care all......have a nice evening!!!!!!!!  bubbye


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Someone made popcorn!  AUGH!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

That's ritual here.  at 11 and again at 4


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

that is not good Babsie....the smell, it sucks ya in.  Kinda like at the movies.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

That's so funny you guys are talking about microwave popcorn!  

Check this out http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28813


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

I think popcorn smells better than it tastes


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

MEEE TOOOO JODI!! I don't like popcorn--but it smells Yummy!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Kinda like coffee for me.  I love how it smells, but don't like the taste.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

I used to be the same way about cofee Jodie... until I got pregnant   Now I have to have a cup every morning.

I love the way movie theater popcorn smells!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Popcorn with flavor salts-like dill pickle, ketchup or white cheddar, yum!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep me too-- although I probably drink a cup a week. lol.. don't know why-hate the way it taste!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

Do you drink iced tea, Stacey?

Everyone in my mom's family does but I can't stand it 

John likes it though so he is always happy to go to my aunt's cause he knows they'll have some.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

about the popcorn issue.  The news station said when you microwave your popcorn, it releases some sort of chemical in the air.  They're thinking it's a result in the way the bag is made.  This is just what I heard last night and, they didn't cover much.

I like tea.  Especially when I'm sick.  Hot tea helps me feel better.  Usually when I'm dieting hard, I'll drink LOTS of tea (unsweetened) with lemon or, water with lemon twists.  Plain water gets boring.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

No I don't drink tea much--mainly because I like it with a lot of sugar--otherwise I think its Gross!! I do like Green tea though.

I probably drink tea 4-5 times a year...lol-- I put soooo much sugar in it to make it good! haha


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

The news report I heard said they think the danger is from the fumes released into the air from the butter.

Funny how different news stations report the same story in different ways


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

Maybe they should get their facts straight.  I'm sure they'll air it again tonight!

What's in the butter?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

lard


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

goes straight to our butt cheeks and thighs


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey girls  It's 4:14 AM and I'm off to pick Justin up in a few hours  I just had to share


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaa Jenny! Have fun hun!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 13, 2004)

JEnny that is awesome!!! Im so excited for you!! 
Have a blast girlie!!   :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good morning!
How was the weekend? mine? GREAT! I got a new listing! Might have just secured a new client for buying..

Went hiking  yesterday afternoon. There IS a reason I love living here! I was able to take a couple pics before my POS digi-cam crapped out. Will see if I can get them p in a couple days..

Hiya Jenny! Drive safely!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2004)

^lol
hey burner, why is that your always the first to post in the
GIRLS whoring thread...just a thought?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

So I get to have first dibs. Now get behind me junior and wait in line!


GOOD MORNING, LADIES!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey girls!!

Jenny~ I HOPE YOUR HAVING A BLAST WITH JUSTIN!! I'm thinking about you two!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hiya Stace!
(even tho you didnt' say hello to me........)


You still looking for  vehicles? What are your requirements.
If you are lookig for a mid-sized SUV with all-around abilities, I'd look @ either the KIA Sorento or the Jeep Liberty.
The Ford Escape is also a great vehicle, but a little bit more pricey.
Every review (consumer) I have read, people LOVE this SUV! Fun to drive, easy to manuever, peppy, ect.
I want the new '05 Corvette..

oh..and that new Cadillac SRX SUV (for business)
maybe in a few years..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> .
> Every review (consumer) I have read, people LOVE this SUV! Fun to drive, easy to manuever, peppy, ect.



HI Burner--sorrrrry I forgot about you!!! Didn't mean to 
What SUV are you talking about on the review??

My best friend drives the Ford Escape-- She loves it. But I really like the Mazda Tributes.
I don't like Libertys--I don't know why--I need something a little bigger then them-they are cute though.

I WANT a Yukon-but that will have to wait a few years-Plus I can always ride in my moms new one.

My hubbys Aunt bought a Kia Sorento last week. She got it decked out for $25,000. Thats awesome. I don't know anything about these though... do you?? 

I want to get a new job first, then get a car. But I definatly need something before I have a baby. What sucks is I will be rolling in So much from my camaro Because Its not worth more than 6000 due to it being it wrecks.

anywhoooo I want something Classy looking--not over $28,000 with a sunroof & leather!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

I was talking about the Escape!

The Tribute is teh Escape from Mazda, if I recall.
The KIA Sorento gets really high marks too! I think that is the best bang for the buck you are going to get in that range. KIA was reformed and their quality is a lot better than they used to be.
www.edmunds.com
you can look for vehicles there.
by type, price range,etc.
what year is the camaro?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Umm...I want cookies today.  Bad thoughts again. 


Hello everyone.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

g'morning!
hmm...cookies....chocolate chip, raisin oatmeal....hmm...stil warm from the oven...chewy.....
nice ice cold glass of milk to wash it down...
(I'm not helping, am I?)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

nope Burner, but that is ok.  There;s no other way than to have them hot right out of the oven.  The melt in your mouth cookies.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

dam..now I want one too!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

damn I want some toooo

My camaro is a 2001. 2 years ago we tried to trade it in for a trailblazer--and they were going to give me $8500 for it. 
It's a piece of shit!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

is it paid for, or do you still owe $?
What is your zip code?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm....ok, here is the deal...next weekend in the leasing office....I will bake toll house choc chip cookies IF my trainer says I can have some.  It all depends on the bodyfat and how much it has dropped.  I'm down to 135, but not sure where the bf is.  The weight has slowed down alot from the first two weeks, but I expected that...


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

camaros have shitty trade in value.....i didnt get crap for either of mine when i traded them in....they are fun cars though, and inexpensive...just cant drive them in the rain!

i think you should buy a 2004 corvette and take me and jodie for a ride.
(hmm i'll tade you my piece of crap car for your camaro)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

I want the new C-6 Vette....(2005)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Me too!  a nice shiny blk one!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

or ....red........
I do like dark blue too!
leather seats.....
convertable...6-speed....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey you guys...My new journal is up.....

IMO  --  Black and red are both HOT colors.  The way the sun hits them in the summer time....Oh yeah!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Gotta be a 6 speed!  Umm, Craig couldn't drive it then,  He doesn't know how to drive a manual shift..aka stick shift.  LOL  He only knows how to drive his OWN stick shift.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear that


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

hey you!
How are you feeling? It is nice out here today...and New England is getting ALL my damn snow!
I want 16" of fresh snow!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> He only knows how to drive his OWN stick shift.


hmm...only? Do you need to show him the benefits of the 'automatic'?

I'm rpetty good at that 'manual stick shift' too..as area all guys..but I prefer the automatic when with the GF..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm doing okay.  We're under a winter weather advisery here.
8in of snow............ugh


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

we use the automatic too.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

really? I want it!
it's almost t-shirt weather here.....I am still in 'winter' mode here!
I wana go snow boarding!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> we use the automatic too.


and on some nights, we go with the 'over drive'....but those are special occasions..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Umm..it's suppose to be in the high 70's and 80's here this week.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

the other day i tried to drive my friends manual
it kept stalling out...
I did good between gears 2-3
but  1 and neutral 
lol too hard


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

pool party @ JBL's house!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> the other day i tried to drive my friends manual
> it kept stalling out...
> I did good between gears 2-3
> ...


now...THAT's a friend....
heh heh....
are we still talking in inuendo?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

lol that post was actually about his jeep

hehe cmon burner you know i dont swing that way


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm..it's suppose to be in the high 70's and 80's here this week.




Hey...........I'm coming over..........weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

what state you live in girl? ^


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

bring the bikini! (and camera!)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> bring the bikini! (and camera!)



geez ur minds always in the gutter


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

..and  your point is......


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..and  your point is......



i was being sarcastic
in that my mind is there too


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

hey babs-
you thinking of bringing yourself and the fam out to vegas for the 'O' this year?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

Kristen has anotehr interview with a differerent vet clinic tonight. If she gets it, it can man a lot more $$ and maybe better hours!
(also, she might have to do her lifting @ night....w/ me..heh heh..)
Get her on to my schedule and lift w/ her....pound her into muscularity!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey babs-
> you thinking of bringing yourself and the fam out to vegas for the 'O' this year?


I don't think I'll be able to.  Too many doctor bills  and starting this diet.........I need to focus on my health and keeping to my budget so I can still have a life after surgery


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

too bad. Woulda been great to meet ya! Maybe in the soon to come...IM 1st annual Mexican getaway.
I just thought of it.
All rendezvous in Mexico for a week of sun and fun! (scuba, snorkel, all water sports)
silly rum drinks, will be great! I think it is a grand idea, myself!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

never tried rum
but tequila, daqueries, and margaritas(err i think thats what i had...)

those are all excellent


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

I make excellant margs! (sshhh...it's gotten me outta more oopsies wtih Kristen)


I too..tend to insert foot into mouth..

ooh! lunch time! Have a businees lunch!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> too bad. Woulda been great to meet ya! Maybe in the soon to come...IM 1st annual Mexican getaway.
> I just thought of it.
> All rendezvous in Mexico for a week of sun and fun! (scuba, snorkel, all water sports)
> silly rum drinks, will be great! I think it is a grand idea, myself!




Ditto.  

HEY....throw your idea in the suggestion box!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

^lol
dont get too excited...tho i do have the choice to go to mexico in the summer via my rich aunt


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

We need a trip somewhere besides the crazy house.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

crazy house is fun..they have padded walls and good drugs
and all the jello you can eat!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm sick of sf jello...cookies and icecream instead.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

there may always be room for jello...but i think that space would be better filled with your chocolate chip cookies!

(i cant stop thinking about pizza....damn...and people keep eating it around me at school...grrrrrr!)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is it paid for, or do you still owe $?
> What is your zip code?



NO  I did the dumbest thing EVER when I bought it. I had a trans am--traded it in & Still owed on that. The camaro was 17,500 and they rolled in $6000 for my transam!  SOOO now I owe $14,000 or a tad more on this car.  And I won't even get 7,000 probably for it. WHICH Is why I have to stay around 25,000 actually--since I will be rolling in some (AGAIN)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh and I am 77433!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm sick of sf jello...cookies and icecream instead.




mmmm......cookies and ice cream!! 

Jodie  --  Have you ever noticed while dieting down, the foods you didn't like or didn't crave (when you could have them) are now very much appealing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NO  I did the dumbest thing EVER when I bought it. I had a trans am--traded it in & Still owed on that. The camaro was 17,500 and they rolled in $6000 for my transam!  SOOO now I owe $14,000 or a tad more on this car.  And I won't even get 7,000 probably for it. WHICH Is why I have to stay around 25,000 actually--since I will be rolling in some (AGAIN)




never roll over neg. equity.  You'll end up needing a back hoe to get you out of the mess.

Stick with what you have now until it's paid off or you'll never get out of the whole and your payments will be OUT of this world.  Your best bet is to save money  and pay off the neg (which I know is hard) or make extra payments on your existing loan.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

all you can eat...jello! Sign me up!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NO  I did the dumbest thing EVER when I bought it. I had a trans am--traded it in & Still owed on that. The camaro was 17,500 and they rolled in $6000 for my transam!  SOOO now I owe $14,000 or a tad more on this car.  And I won't even get 7,000 probably for it. WHICH Is why I have to stay around 25,000 actually--since I will be rolling in some (AGAIN)


don't worry hun..I got ya beat....I owe TWICE what my piece of Ford is worth! I keep telling myself: dummy, dummy, Dummy!
I am finding a way to write it off, or as much as I can with the real estate and taxes. I now have something else, will tell y'all about it in the future when I am more knowledgable with it.

is this sounding like your car?:
http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc....7433;hch+t;&278;Chevrolet;2001 Camaro&4;CH;D6


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^lol
> dont get too excited...tho i do have the choice to go to mexico in the summer via my rich aunt


hell no! Mexico is unbearable in the summer!
Gotta be jan or april or nov.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Babsie~ well yes I am going to Keep my car if I do not get this job. They require you to have a 4 door vehicle.  So I am kinda screwed. 

Plus how hard would it be driving that car when I'm 8-9 monhts pregnant?? Very hard-its hard getting out of it now!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Glad I'm not alone burner!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

I found lemon jello-a store brand one, yummy in my tummy when i get home!!!! Like you Jodie, id WAY rather have cookies and icecream!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

yuuuuummmm!! I think I'm gonna make my strawberry jello tonight!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

I eat the whole box though...ah its only 30 cals


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

eat the box!   I usually just drink it before it sets.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi girls (and guys   )

I had orange jello (sugar free and fat free  ) last night with fat free whipped topping. Yum! Although I don't think I'm supposed to have the whipped topping  - don't tell Jodi!    It's only 50 calories for 2 T. though.

Hi Stace! You should get a Land Rover Discovery or a Lexus RX300 ( I think that's what it is). I want either one of those.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

I buy those Hunts SF juicy gels- and eat the whole 4 pack at once!  

I wont tell Hiker! 

I want a Nissan Fairlady!! VARROMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmm


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> 
> I wont tell Hiker!
> ...



hee hee! thanks Jen!

What's a Nissan Fairlady?


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I buy those Hunts SF juicy gels- and eat the whole 4 pack at once!


Ive done that in a night before too! lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ-I sent you some pics of my cousins baby shower-only 1 of me in the green!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie~ well yes I am going to Keep my car if I do not get this job. They require you to have a 4 door vehicle.  So I am kinda screwed.
> 
> Plus how hard would it be driving that car when I'm 8-9 monhts pregnant?? Very hard-its hard getting out of it now!!!


what kind of job requires a 4-door car?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Hiker!!  Oh I love the Lexus SUV!!!!

Burner: A homesales position.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

sex parties?

J/K
hey, I might have something for you in another couple weeks. Iwill let you know. Good stuff.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie~ well yes I am going to Keep my car if I do not get this job. They require you to have a 4 door vehicle.  So I am kinda screwed.
> 
> Plus how hard would it be driving that car when I'm 8-9 monhts pregnant?? Very hard-its hard getting out of it now!!!




Aww, that stinks!  You have to have a 4 door?  What position will you be in?

You know........I never thought about that!!!!     I remember getting out of my Firebird (it was lowered to hug the curves more) it was heck getting out of that thing, and I wasn't even preggo.  ......Thanks for bringing that up....Silly me!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Scratch that!!!  Just saw burners question..........


What kind of "home" sales are we talking?  You mean selling homes or selling things going door to door, etc....and meeting clients...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep My Camaro is HELL getting out of--and I'm thin!!!!!!!!!! IT SUCKS!!!! Just can't imagine getting out of it when I'm HUGE

I told Matt I may need to drive his truck if we can't get something new. He has a brand new HD 4 door Chevy truck. Its a redneck truck though, and he would have to put a step up on it for me

I want a 4 door suv anyway!! So Its All Good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Like selling new homes to People. 

I would sit in a model home, and people who want a home would come to me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

LOL........You should (when that day comes) have Matt take a picture of you getting in and out of the truck at 7 months preggo.  ........................I have a visual

Ohhhhhhhhhh.....Sweet.  You'll make lots of money doing that.  How's the benefits?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

LMAO!! That will be a very very funny Site!!!!!!!!! 

the benefits are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

crap--now I have my hopes up!! I better get it!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hon, I have NO doubt!!!  You'll do just fine.  What ever you do, don't come across as being desperate......That's when your wages start getting messed with etc.....makes the boss mans brain start to tick....hee hee.....

Hon, you're a pretty lady, you're smart..............just be sure during your next interview you know your stuff about sales, etc...anything to do with home buying etc.........it's always a plus to know more about the position you're interviewing for.......

You'll do well hon....and, if you don't get this one........take it as  learning process........


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

dam right you better! If they are smart, they WILL hire you!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

1 hour, 52 minutes to go as of........nOW


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm leaving..............NOW...



see ya'll tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Look at the new baby and me!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Cute cute!  Both of ya'll are.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

hey! Great pic, Jill!
Congrats!

c-ya, babs!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

Jillybean I got those pics.. sooo cute! YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!  

Cya Babs!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hell no! Mexico is unbearable in the summer!
> Gotta be jan or april or nov.



i went to Puerta Viarta(sp)
last year, and it was amazing


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

I went there in 19........anyway, I went there for my junior year high school spring break.

Need to try that Carribean side...the water..is SO much better!
(warmer....clearer...)


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! Great pic, Jill!
> Congrats!
> 
> c-ya, babs!


Thats not MY baby, NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jillybean I got those pics.. sooo cute! YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Cya Babs!


Thanks sweets! Did you get the penis and boobie pics too?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Look at the new baby and me!



Jill,

who is the baby ?  You look like you are having fun. Aren't babies cool?  Especially when they are someone elses, 'cos you can always send them home after you are done having fun with them. LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> Aren't babies cool?  Especially when they are someone elses, 'cos you can always send them home after you are done having fun with them. LOL


EXACTALLY! its my cousins boy, carter.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

too funny!!!! 


we are supposed to get half a foot of snow tonite and ANOTHER FOOT tomarrow!!!!!!!1


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

Jill- you are so cute


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks sweets! Did you get the penis and boobie pics too?



LOL
can you send me the boobies pic ASAP?


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> LOL
> can you send me the boobies pic ASAP?


I deleted already, sorry


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

My guts are killing me-I think I put too much sweet n low in my coffee. And I have to go do legs in an hour, what fun....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Awww Cute little baby Jill!!!! 

Babsie--thank you for saying what you said to me yesterday about the job.  (Bottom of last page)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have been bad!!!  I have had 5 of those little Mr. Goodbar's.  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  I cant stand my manager...she is BAD!!!!!!  evil!!!! hateful!!!  no love!

5 this size   -------------------

and they damn things were tasty too!  I put the bag in her office in her desk drawer.  Now she will have to eat them.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

JODIE!!!!!!!!!  
I dont know what those bars are but I dont think that they are on your diet missy!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Jen...they are nestle choc with peanut chucnks in them.  and your so right...they are not on the diet.  

This JenJen  http://shop.store.yahoo.com/yhst-5810089016179/mrgoodbar.html   But it was the mini ones


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

Mr.Goodbar's sound GOOD!!  
but woman you must wait til after June!  
*slap on hand*


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Meanie!   they were yummy in my tummy!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

not mean. I  you!! thats why I want you to KICK SOME BUTT on stage!!!  
Ill bring you a whole box when I come to Texas!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooo.  I don't do choc. that often.  We are having Godiva Choc. Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory instead.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

Im not a big choc fan either really?  
and Im not much of a cheesecake fan either!  weird I know! 
ummm do they have anything peanut buttery carmely good. lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

as i have said b4, i hate chocolate


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

They have a peanut butter cheesecake.

For me Godiva..http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/images/menu_pictures/menu_Cheesecake_GodivaChocolate.jpg

Fo Tam: Tirammisu  http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/images/menu_pictures/menu_Cheesecake_Tiramisu.jpg

Fo Jen:   Lemon Raspberry http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/images/menu_pictures/menu_Cheesecake_LemonRaspberryCream.jpg


For Jodi: http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/images/menu_pictures/menu_Giant_Brownie_Ice_Cream_Sandwich.jpg

Jstar's...http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/images/menu_pictures/menu_Cheesecake_DulceDeLecheCaramel.jpg

Oh hell.....here is the menu: http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu.htm


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

My Fav:   FARFALLE WITH CHICKEN AND ROASTED GARLIC 
Bow-Tie Pasta, Chicken, Mushrooms, Tomato, Pancetta, Peas 
and Carmelized Onions in a Roasted Garlic-Parmesan Cream Sauce


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

We can eat there after the show!!  There's one in the Woodland's!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

All that cheesecake stuff is funny silly girl. You are so cute that you put the size of the choc bar too.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, I didn't want anyone to think it was those KINGSIZE candybars.  Could you imagine the bloat after 5 of those?  Sugar high from hell.  Be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I couldn't think of a good one for you Jillie....I couldn't remember the kinds you might like...


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Chocolate anything.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

ill tell what kind i like-




NONE!      chocolate  ....


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ill tell what kind i like-
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on crack silly head?????????????????????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

nope
just always hated chocolate

and im glad, b/c it like the worst for your body...


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

What do you like for a cheat then kitty?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

well i kinda cheat a lot i guess you could say...but not really since im 16 and i eat pretty much as healthy as i can

but a "cheat" for me would be
a soda


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

girls love the chocolate with VERY few exceptions....if you meet a girl and she doesnt like chocolate....she may have balls, so check!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Chocolate anything.....


Mmmmm especially DARK chocolate!!   YUMMY!!  If it isn't chocolate, why bother??


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Mmmmm especially DARK chocolate!!   YUMMY!!  If it isn't chocolate, why bother??


oooh yeah!  Have you tried the Hershey dark chocolate kisses???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> girls love the chocolate with VERY few exceptions....if you meet a girl and she doesnt like chocolate....she may have balls, so check!



whoa!
thanks for the heads up man


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

jodie likes chocolate...so everything is cool!

(dark chocolate.....darker the berry, sweeter the juice...yeah baby!)


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

i could do some damage to a large bag of reeses peanut butter cups right now....but i wont!

(jodie has some at the office..maybe i should go visit and pretend I am there to see her...then sneak to the back and sequester some reeses cups...hmmm)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

Better hope she doesn't read your post before you get there


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Better hope she doesn't read your post before you get there



LOL my thoughts exactly


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> oooh yeah!  Have you tried the Hershey dark chocolate kisses???



They are GREAT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Umm...I hide the reese peanut butter cups.  They are no longer under the fax machine cabinet.  I hide those yesterday after the Mr. Goodbar incident.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

So much for that idea DrC


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Cherie eats all the reeses out of the bag anyways.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

I love reces!! But I buy Sugar free ones. I have a mini one almost every day!

MR. GOODBAR ARE MY FAVE. JODIE!! I have never had the entire bar--just the mini ones... Its funny you mentioned that b/c the other day I asked my cubie neighbor if she had any. She had a bunch on valentines day..but no more I wanted to cry.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

We dont have sf reeses or any good chocolate sf-Its probably good cause Id just buy em, eat more, than get sick from the sugar alcohols!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Those S/F Chocolates have a ton of fat in them.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> oooh yeah!  Have you tried the Hershey dark chocolate kisses???


Oh YES!! They are to die for!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

My sugar free reces don't have a lot of fat in them--FOR 5 Pieces its 12 grams of fat.

And I always have just One 
No big deal to me!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh YES!! They are to die for!!!



so are you!!!
nice new avi!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 18, 2004)

Chocolate, fudgey, peanut butter, carmel............gosh I'm pms'ing like hell and you had to post the pictures!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm sorry Andrea.   I'll be good from now on.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> My sugar free reces don't have a lot of fat in them--FOR 5 Pieces its 12 grams of fat.
> 
> And I always have just One
> No big deal to me!!


  Those are the little tiny ones.  Eating 5 pieces is nothing.  I give you credit Stacey for only eating 1.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> girls love the chocolate with VERY few exceptions....if you meet a girl and she doesnt like chocolate....she may have balls, so check!



My Linda prefers white chocolate, she loves the pretzels dipped in white choc. the most.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> girls love the chocolate with VERY few exceptions....if you meet a girl and she doesnt like chocolate....she may have balls, so check!


Hey   that's not right!!!!!!

The only chocolate anything I like is when it has PB with it.  If it doesn't have PB in it, I don't like chocolate.

I don't like plain chocolate, choc. ice cream, choc cake etc.  I don't like any of it unless it has pb in it.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone tried the labrada ice cream?


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Jodi has a "thing" for peanut butter!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Those are the little tiny ones.  Eating 5 pieces is nothing.  I give you credit Stacey for only eating 1.



oops--- Guess I should have posted that they are the Mini ones you buy in a big bag!

Sugar free is Pricey though! But worth it.

Yep I Have Just one before bed almost every night!!!!!

Thanks girl!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

awwwwww I LOVE PB TOOOOOO!!!!

With chocolate is the best way.

Sara: Nope I haven't tried that ice cream--but heard its pretty good. I can't find it anywhere! & We have Lambrada stuff EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

Speaking of PB (Pitboss) I talked to him the other day... he's doing well, just has no computer.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

ohhhh GOOOOD TO HEAR BUTTERFLY!!! THANKS!!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

I didnt even have to sneak the reeces cups..i went in the office and jodie gave me 5 of them
(she felt bad for eating some chocolate so I guess I was supposed to join her so we could feel bad together)

i ate all 5 in like 1 minute...and they were good!

(sorry jodi...i did say there were some exceptions...i doubt you have balls...but i aint checkin...i'll get in trouble!)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey   that's not right!!!!!!
> 
> The only chocolate anything I like is when it has PB with it.  If it doesn't have PB in it, I don't like chocolate.
> ...



Ill have a pb and chocolate on the rocks
hold the chocolate


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I like yellow cake with choc frosting better than choc cake with choc frosting....Now German Choc Cake..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> i doubt you have balls...but i aint checkin...i'll get in trouble


 I can always check ....since im such a nice guy and all 




jk


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Nemow inhaled the reeses cups!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

whats a nemow?

nemo>???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

a Nemow is Craig....You know....the movie...Finding Nemo.

Actually its his lastname. For real.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

figured as much

i prefer meow over nemow
but its up to the user


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

lol.....jodie's son prefers meow as well.

what is interesting is that my last name spelled backwards spells women.

women
nemow

whatever the hell that means?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL sounds like a bad pick up line if you ask me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

Walks into bar.
Sees Jlb..."hey babey, you know what?"
jlb-"....what..."
"if you spell my last name backwards, it makes the word women"
jlb-''...gee, arent you special..."
"so....does that mean we are dating?"
jlb-"WHAT?"
''yea, you said i was special right? you were hitting on me...we're going out"
jlb-"get away you freak!"
" ...but...but, MY LAST NAME SPELLS WOMEN! Im a sex magnet!"
jlb leaves
"  last name....women...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

OMG.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^oh know dont tell me you actually enjoyed one of my posts...

where are the jaunts? the jeers?
the cruelty?? the EVIL!!....


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Kitty, nice "new" name up there! Are you a girl or boy? How old are ya?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL
you know im a guy!!!
havent you ever seen ANY of my posts?

how about that video post up there....
yea im guy
and im 16...(it sounds young but i like to think im an "old soul")

LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I wasnt sure kit kat. Young boy whoring with the ladies!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

what can i say?
im a ladies man

btw young man..MAN
not boy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

why everyone think ima girl???

I got a pm today from chiquita and she thought i was female...

what is it? is it so weird that a guy likes cats?
is it my compliments that i give 24/7??

tell me please


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> why everyone think ima girl???
> 
> I got a pm today from chiquita and she thought i was female...
> ...


I think it's also your Location:  took me a few looks to get it.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Your just trying to get laid.   Hangin with the girlies trying to score.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think it's also your Location:  took me a few looks to get it.



oh yea...
im saying that i live in Texas _you_ biatch

not saying that im the biatch

thanks for clarying that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Your just trying to get laid.   Hangin with the girlies trying to score.



Its like you always in my head!!!
GET OUT DEVIL! BEGONE!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

bump....for our "special" student.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Cat...don't you wish you were my son...http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059  this is what he shot at the rodeo.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

What does it mean when someone says "bump"?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

makes it move back up to the top on new threads.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Am I an idiot? Would you just type in "bump", then people know you started again on that thread?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

yep.  hehe

We needed to bring it back to the top so Cat can whore in here.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

I wasn't saying yep to the idiot part.  just to the so peeps would know part.

Jillie is no idiot.  Just having a bad day which we all have.  Plus...Cat deserves it at times.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Jodi-I saw this on a us comerical 
http://www.wrigley.com/wrigley/products/products_juicy_fruit.asp
Is it sf and have you seen it? Im addicted to reg jf.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

hey myCat- I have a GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!! YOU SHOULD START YOUR OWN JOURNAL !!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jodi-I saw this on a us comerical
> http://www.wrigley.com/wrigley/products/products_juicy_fruit.asp
> Is it sf and have you seen it? Im addicted to reg jf.


This was for YOU Jodie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

We've seen it at the store.  It has sugar.   I like the Wrigley's Polar Ice.  I have a bad habit of swallowen gum, so I have to watch it.  hehe


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Aj-I am so emotional today, pmsing, I just wanna cry, when I look at myself in the mirror. My body has went down hill in the last 6 months. I am scuh a big baby sometimes!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We've seen it at the store.  It has sugar.   I like the Wrigley's Polar Ice.  I have a bad habit of swallowen gum, so I have to watch it.  hehe


Shit its not sf?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cat...don't you wish you were my son...http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059  this is what he shot at the rodeo.



are you kidding me?
i dont think i could take your shit 24/7...

just kidding
im sure you a great person when you wanna be


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hey myCat- I have a GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!! YOU SHOULD START YOUR OWN JOURNAL !!!



about what?
how to post whore, when no body wants it?
or about how crappy my diet is?
choose one


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Aj-I am so emotional today, pmsing, I just wanna cry, when I look at myself in the mirror. My body has went down hill in the last 6 months. I am scuh a big baby sometimes!



my body been going down for 2 years


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> my body been going down for 2 years


 your just a kid though...prob with a fast metab


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> about what?
> how to post whore, when no body wants it?
> or about how crappy my diet is?
> choose one



your training, everyday things going on in your life, etc!  
and you could having your very own whoring journal!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

He is all of 16...His balls havent dropped yet!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Aj-I am so emotional today, pmsing, I just wanna cry, when I look at myself in the mirror. My body has went down hill in the last 6 months. I am scuh a big baby sometimes!



aww sweetie dont get so down on yourself!  You are such a wonderful person and sooo beautiful, dont ever let anyone tell you or think otherwise! our bodys are only our shells hun, you have the determination to improve what you feel it needs. I know that you will! it just takes time, if it were that easy then it just wouldnt be as satisfying reaching our goals! 
hang in there girlie! *HUGS*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

i seek out regular gum, because sugar free has sugar alcohols..


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks AJ....You are too sweet! Im just sad...Steves dad is a very spiritual, smart man, and has went through a lot in his life. He could be a shrink, i sware. Steve talked to him about me a lot yesterday, and he seems to think all this weight gain has been basically emotional, and has not a lot to do with my eating. I know its all connected somehow-food, emotions, etc, I just need to get better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

i think im the same way jilly *hugs*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

i need to go buy some peanut butter..


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

You can have mine, its so gross i barely want to eat itt!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

mmmm....honey peanut butter.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

peanut butter is gross? what did u buy, the supermarket kind?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

No-name store brand, roasted organic pb.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Jill I am sorry that you are so down Today. I really hope that you get better!!! 

I like what Jen said when she said our body is just our Shell..thats sooo true!!! But I know how you feel. I'm here for you if you need to talk


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> He is all of 16...His balls havent dropped yet!


she fades back, she shots...she SCORES!

I still canot get the image of that nasty boob outta my mind...blech.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cat...don't you wish you were my son...http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059  this is what he shot at the rodeo.


He shot Beyonce?
How cruel! She can sing even...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> bump....for our "special" student.


Does cat take the 'short yellow bus' to school?

Man, this is good!


I'm in such a good mood...even though I had to come back to work..on a sunny day..instead of continuing t oplay paintball amongst friends on a glorius and sunny day....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

He did!  Down on the stadium floor too. 

He has actually made advance plans to be down there shooting.  They only let the photographer's shoot for 2 songs.  But he got some really kewl pics!  Majority of them aren't even up on his page.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

We should make him his own whoring journal and all go whore in it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Aj-I am so emotional today, pmsing, I just wanna cry, when I look at myself in the mirror. My body has went down hill in the last 6 months. I am scuh a big baby sometimes!


jeez, I am so much the same way, girl-friend....

(I am trying to get in touch with my inner female to help you. Is it working?)


I told Kristen, if we get pregnantl, I will gain 20 - 30 sympathy pounds with her..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We should make him his own whoring journal and all go whore in it.


"And a child shall lead them"

Hiya JBL, how ya doin?
Please tell me you are out at the pool? Someone should be...IK can't..its warm there..u have one..it's only natural u shold be in one..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

I WISH I was at the pool!  I'm stuck looking at the pool from the damn office!  I will be there on Wednesday for sure if it doesn't rain.

Aww...how sweet!  Sympathy pounds!  awesome!  Craig would too.  I ate so much pizza when I was prego with Nick, so I know Craig would have no issues with pizza 24/7.  My rear would expand to be the size of a warehouse!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

ANy cute women out there right now?
Have a digi-cam?

(I wana see if this "Texas women are hotter' rumor to be true....)
It is for scientific reasons....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

We have a digi-cam but no hotties out there right now unless you want jail bait.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

no thanks....21 and up, please....


however...cat might like some....you know...after 'the boys' have dropped...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

yep...he might.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

jeez...to show my age...I could probably be old enough to e some of those girl's father....


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2004)

Burner are you posing as your female alter ego Burnette just to be in the girls whoring thread?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

burnette


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We should make him his own whoring journal and all go whore in it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Burner are you posing as your female alter ego Burnette just to be in the girls whoring thread?


I'm surounded by hot, healthy women....life is gooooood!

Call what you want, but dont call me late for dinner!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey...I'm old too.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

no, we're in our prime...albob...now...HE'S old!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> He is all of 16...His balls havent dropped yet!



You been looking??

I'd be happy to show you a thing or two


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

yea, you guys are just hilarious....
thanks for making me my own thread


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

WARNING!!!!!

Ok ladies, if you have not seen Kuso's latest post in Open Chat titled *Nice tit ( not work safe )* then

DON'T LOOK AT THE PIC!!!!

I swear you will regret it   It's not real but I still get queezy and want to  EVERY time I think of it


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Butterfly, that boob totally freaked me out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

It is gross.  Gives me chilly whilley's.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Chills, yup, thats for sure!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> WARNING!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, if you have not seen Kuso's latest post in Open Chat titled *Nice tit ( not work safe )* then
> ...



It is the most disturbing thing I have ever seen online, my therapy was to look at pictures of real boobs and Lotus seed pods to seperate the images.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

hahaha did it work manic?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL... I hope so, I sure need to find something.  I still want to seriously  when I think about it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

why are you thinking about it so much???
i dont even think about it unless i see the title


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> LOL... I hope so, I sure need to find something.  I still want to seriously  when I think about it


me too! It took me two days to get that damn image outta my mind.

G'morning, ladies! how's y'all?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey everyone!!

Is there a way to download FOR FREE a song just to my computer???? HELP! Thanks!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

hola, you texan hottie!
like kazaa (sp)?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

HEY BURNER! Yeah, I use to do Kaaza but I thought they charged now..??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Yep It does. Just tried


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

DOnt go there? don't know..sorry. Heard they crank out all kinds of poop up ads into your system.
Have you tried kaza lite? someone said they use that..it is supposed to be good. I guess. Do a search...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks ...searching now


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

always glad to help out a friend.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

morning!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

buenos dias, bonita chica!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

kazaa lite is the one that costs money!!!!!!!!!!!

dont d/l kazaa!!! the songs are all messed up now, ive been using kazaa for years!

Download WinMX!!! trust me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> buenos dias, bonita chica!



actually it would be

chica bonita  

in spanish the noun comes b4 the adjective


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Kazaa lite doesn't cost money. Kazaa installs about a half a dozen other 'spyware' programs with it which is why you get the pop ups and other crap. I've spent a lot of time cleaning up computers that have that crap on it. I have kazaa lite and routinely check my computer for spyware/adware/malware and my computer is clean. I do this for a living. 

There are other programs other than kazaa however. What song are you after?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

kazaa lite DOES cost money....if you already had it, then it doesnt
but now it does cost money

yea lots of spyware but after you dont wanna use it, you download
adawaare remove thing

But i dont use kazaa for music anymore it sux

its all distorted...every song almost

WinMX is the best for songs


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> actually it would be
> 
> chica bonita
> ...


heh heh...well..I am not IN Spanish...I am in english!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

^ then dont use it if your not going to use it properly 

just kidding man


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with the music issue and kazaa. I don't use it for music anymore either...as for costing money there are ways around that.

Kazaa is free because of the ad popups (thanks to programs like Cydoor and Gain Network) and Kazaa Lite asks for money to get access to tech support.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> buenos dias, bonita chica!




Grazias. Estoy muy bien. Como es usted?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm pretty danged okie dokie!
gracias!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

No problem hon


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

um..by the looks of your new avi..that new vanishing creme..is working pretty good...

Bah-dum-BAH! (rim shot)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

..and my cafene has even wore off..damn, I am getting hungry..get to eat in another 1/2 hour!
wahoo!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> um..by the looks of your new avi..that new vanishing creme..is working pretty good...
> 
> Bah-dum-BAH! (rim shot)





Okay.......how;s this?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2004)

That av is dangerous.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2004)

Put up the one with the hands gone, I'm still in therapy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

My hubby would KILL me....


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha did it work manic?


It worked but I got sidetracked looking for boobies and had to fight 100 porn pop-up windows afterwards


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

hmmm...boobies......


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmmm...boobies that I know I don't have!  Those yours Babsie?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

OMG...now its an ass!   I need that butt as my own!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Was.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

that's just torture, babe....
sweet, painful to look at, but cannot get enough..torture....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Nah...I'll have my body back...SOOON I hope


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm taking pictures of what I use to look like to my dr to remind him what I USE to look like before all the stuff started going down


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm taking pictures of what I use to look like to my dr to remind him what I USE to look like before all the stuff started going down


this is the part where we would also ask for the same pictures. Merely for encouraging purposes only..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

yes I would have to agree with you burner!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm actually going to take out all my pics in the gallery.  They're not me anymore.  The NOW me, is a beach whale!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

hey! Shut it!
Don't you DARE!
  
just use those as 'before' then post the 'now' then work o the 'next'....
there ya go!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! Shut it!
> Don't you DARE!
> 
> ...



Exactly!

Babs youll be back to where you were in no time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

You guys.....I talked to my dr yesterday.  The weight isn't going to come off until I'm off my injections and HRT.  We talked diuretics and working out....No matter what I do, I won't change until this is all over. 

So, after my appt, I drove to my gym....said my goodbyes to everyone and cancelled my membership.  Many of my friends were in tears....I did tell them they'd see me in there again, just not anytime soon.

Surgery will be in appx 60 to 90 days.  I'm too too sensitive to my lupron injections.  I shouldn't be having this many problems, but I am and, they're out of control.  My dr actually wanted to take me off lupron and schedule the hysterectomy however he added HRT along with the Lupron...so I said I'll wait another 30 and see what happens...then we'll go from there.

Thank  you all for your support along the way.
Babs


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey babs!
That sux! But hey, keep the chin up, kid! You can still eat healthy?
Work your metablolism thru food manipulation, and when it comes time that you are cleared to lift again, you wil aleady be ahead of the game?
Don't you stop coming here either! We need  our daily dose of Babs wit and wisdom!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

I won't leave IM.  I have a lot of friends here and people to harrass

I'm still going to keep my Melt Down journal kicking too.  I plan on making history there....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

wahoo! you go, girl!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL

How goes it??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Babs I am sooo sorry honey!!! Why did you cancel your gym membership... you can still workout lightly right?? 

That is such a bummer.. but your health comes first honey!!! 
We are all here for you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

I cancelled because no amount of exercise will help me at this point.  It's hormone for hormone.

With my headaches, I don't even feel like working out.  It'd just make things worse for me.  So I'm going to relax and let nature take its course....After that, I'm in control and this sh** WILL come off my BIG booty self

Don't get me wrong,  I'm sure they'll be days where I'd feel like going out for a stroll on the bike or jogging with my boxers.  By this time next year, I'll be smokin!!!  Surgery should be at the begining or end of June and it takes 6 months to recover fully.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh I understand Now Babsie!!!  

You have the right attitude though...Next year at this time...we will be watching you get major Fit!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

I know, it did sound a little confusing

I'm trying to have the right attitude and of course.......i expect you all to kick my bootay this time next year!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't know about kicking your bootay, that av makes me feel like slapping it  and leave a nice big red handprint 

With all your time not training you can do some serious research and enlighten us all.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

sure!!!  What do you want me to research?

I haven't posted stuff recently..........


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

sorry to hear that babs


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

I guess there is a Krispy Kreme donuts opening in Calgary next week. Sooooo, the radio station I listen to, Mix96 wanted people in Edmonton to try them before anyone in Calgary. They drove down to Calgary, and picken up 96 dozen donuts and gave them away to the first 96 people at the radio station! Fortunately I didnt go, my  doesn't need em!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

They gave away the 96 dozen in 6 minutes, my are people savages...


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

Can we get carb control yogurt in Canada AJ? What are the macros in that, anyone?  I bought "diet" yogurt yesterday, I used to always eat it. Sweetened with aspertame (ya I know), has 15C, 5P for a small cup. Any opinions?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

hmmmmm is it Astro yogurt? I used to buy that. less carbs. like 12 er summin, sweetened with sucralose I think. 
but nanh I havent see carb control yogurt here in Canada yet,. we just suck. lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

Do you think yogurt is really that bad for you? (minus the art sweetners) I used to blend the yogurt with cottage cheese, makes a good meal.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

these are yummy.   http://www.dannon.com/dn/dnstore/cgi-bin/ProdSubEV_Cat_240859_SubCat_262218_NavRoot_200.htm


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 28, 2004)

I think yogurt is pretty good snack food if you get the low carb kind. 
(artificial sweeteners are always bad but they taste like sugar and they dont make you fat so I am gonna eat em dammit!)

they have a decent bit of protein and they are a good source of acidophilus and sometimes calcium depending on the brand.

dairy does tend to make some people "smooth out" so I would avoid it on a competition diet at about 6 weeks out....otherwise go for it!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Craig!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

hi everybody! 

for me, one of those la creme yogurts used to be my breakfast.. how did i used to eat only a tiny little yogurt??? now Ill have 3/4c oatmeal and eggs and be like mmm what else can i eat


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 28, 2004)

greeky:
isnt it amazing how much food you can eat if you choose GOOD foods...2 cups of vegetables is ALOT of food....but it really doesnt have any carbs or calories.
once you start eating right and your metabolism kicks in you just STAY hungry...that part kinda sucks...but you eat all the time so that is cool....it is just that the foods you are allowed to eat are BORING as HELL!

i have been having a craving for PIZZA....an unrelenting...24/7....all out.....craving! (be strong craig...be strong!)


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

BUMP!

Jodi, I was wondering if you could tell me the diff between ww flour, ww stoneground flour and buckwheat flour? 

I was thinking of making your new recipe in NG's journal, would they taste alright if I grinded up a cup of oats to replace the flour?


----------

